# Anubys watches LOST from the start -Spoilers up to my last ep



## Anubys (Jul 16, 2004)

sounds like a good idea...a place for me to maybe discuss...I'm up to ep 18 of season 1 (son's birthday preparations kept my Friday night to only 2 eps -- again, never have kids!)...

you guys are correct, I would be a ton more frustrated if the next ep wasn't just a click of my remote away...


----------



## Anubys (Jul 16, 2004)

so I now have more of Sawyer's back story...he met Jack's dad in a pub (and later realized it's Jack's dad)...and we have the start of Jin's back story...

it is much easier for me not to forget details because there is not a lot of time between eps...

saw Hurley on TV as the girl was watching when Jin went to her father to tell him to shape up...that was cute...

major disappointment now as I'm starting to easily predict small, inconsequential twists...Jin's father not dead? saw it a mile away...Sawyer got tricked? easy to expect it...Jin's story isn't that he's a goon? not a surprise...Walt burned down the boat? that was my first guess...

not saying I'm super smart...but the MO seems to be to expect the total opposite of what you've seen...it's like George Constanza's opposite thing


----------



## Anubys (Jul 16, 2004)

great, I just went on a rant about me not liking the show...far from it...the little stuff doesn't bother me...the story is amazing and I love how it's unfolding...and I do LOVE how every answer brings 10 new questions 

it's amazing to me that they all sat on their butts and not looked for Claire...and I can't believe they didn't go searching for Danielle...

my impression is that Kate is/was hunting someone...and that the someone leaves her clues on how to find him (hence, the toy plane and her being in Australia)...big stretch, but I can think of no other reason to want that toy (I'm sure the writers can, though!)...

she is not evil because she acted to save the bank manager and also only shot people in the legs and shoulders...


----------



## jking (Mar 23, 2005)

This is going to be fun.


----------



## MikeMar (Jan 7, 2005)

yeah going to be fun to read but hard to comment on, hard to remember what happened in what order


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

MikeMar said:


> yeah going to be fun to read but hard to comment on, hard to remember what happened in what order


Hell, it's hard to KNOW what happened in what order!


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

Don't have much to add, but /subscribe.


----------



## hummingbird_206 (Aug 23, 2007)

MikeMar said:


> yeah going to be fun to read but hard to comment on, hard to remember what happened in what order





Rob Helmerichs said:


> Hell, it's hard to KNOW what happened in what order!


These


----------



## Anubys (Jul 16, 2004)

while we're at it...Jin and Sun clearly have/had baby issues...am I on a roll with bad predictions?

the second polar bear attack? the bear should have been on fire 

one weird thing that I noticed but not mentioned in the ep threads: a few eps ago, back when Sayid was making goo goo eyes at Shannon and Boone was starring daggers into them, his eyes seemed a different color...more like gold (could be the sun reflection, though)...


----------



## photoshopgrl (Nov 22, 2008)

DevdogAZ said:


> Don't have much to add, but /subscribe.


Same. I love watching people catch up on shows I love. I'll comment here and there but until I go back myself and watch I'm afraid I'll spoil something you haven't gotten to yet!


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

You better catch up quick so you can watch the finale with us


----------



## astrohip (Jan 7, 2003)

DevdogAZ said:


> Don't have much to add, but /subscribe.


+1. Is there a way to see how many subscribers a thread has?



Steveknj said:


> You better catch up quick so you can watch the finale with us


Ok, someone do the math. How many a week to watch the finale live?

Hmm, potential problem? This season ain't on DVD yet, unless Anubys has been recording them, he's SOL.


----------



## MonsterJoe (Feb 19, 2003)

Anubys said:


> not saying I'm super smart...but the MO seems to be to expect the total opposite of what you've seen...it's like George Constanza's opposite thing


Don't worry. At some point, it becomes expecting the opposite of what you were expecting the opposite to be when you expected it was going to be opposite from the opposite of what you were expecting.


----------



## Anubys (Jul 16, 2004)

astrohip said:


> +1. Is there a way to see how many subscribers a thread has?
> 
> Ok, someone do the math. How many a week to watch the finale live?
> 
> Hmm, potential problem? This season ain't on DVD yet, unless Anubys has been recording them, he's SOL.


I started recording the show a couple of weeks ago (I have 2 eps on my DVR, I think)...I'll get the start of the season from TvTorrents...when is the Finale slated to be?

I would love to finish season 1 this weekend...but I have eps 18-24 to go...my kid's b-day party is still going on...family and friends don't seem to want to leave!


----------



## jking (Mar 23, 2005)

Anubys said:


> I started recording the show a couple of weeks ago (I have 2 eps on my DVR, I think)...I'll get the start of the season from TvTorrents...when is the Finale slated to be?
> 
> I would love to finish season 1 this weekend...but I have eps 18-24 to go...my kid's b-day party is still going on...family and friends don't seem to want to leave!


Finale is May 23. I started watching again from the beginning (for the third time through) at the beginning of this season and am already 4 episodes into season 5. So it can easily be done.


----------



## Anubys (Jul 16, 2004)

ok...I'm in the middle of ep 19 and there is NO WAY that guy is Locke's father...he's being duped into giving up a kidney...


----------



## boywaja (Sep 30, 2001)

Anubys said:


> sounds like a good idea


if you do say so yourself.


----------



## betts4 (Dec 27, 2005)

+1 subscribe. Interesting.


----------



## Anubys (Jul 16, 2004)

ep 20 is now under my belt...it sure doesn't look like anyone was too upset about Boone dying...

lots of new faces around the new baby! I was half-expecting Ethan to be there 

let's go to the hatch!


----------



## Anubys (Jul 16, 2004)

wait...they're wasting a tarp on a corpse


----------



## Anubys (Jul 16, 2004)

so...a terrorist cell finds out it's being monitored by a listening device and they keep going as if nothing is going on? removing the device means they are now free to continue as if nothing has happened?

I don't know about the Korean but the little Arabic spoken is very bad...

while I appreciate the Sayid back story, LET'S GO TO THE HATCH!


----------



## gchance (Dec 6, 2002)

Anubys said:


> ep 20 is now under my belt...it sure doesn't look like anyone was too upset about Boone dying...


Question: were you? I know I wasn't. 

This is fun, good idea, Anubys.

Greg


----------



## Anubys (Jul 16, 2004)

gchance said:


> Question: were you? I know I wasn't.


not at all...probably my least favorite character after Charlie...

could not continue...started falling asleep around 2:30...I really wanted to finish season 1 last night...

it seems very strange that some people are fighting to get on the raft...it seems that the safest thing would be to hope the raft makes it and sends rescuers...the chances of dying on the raft are much higher than on the island...I can see why Kate would want to take this chance, but it's out of Sawyer's MO to want to be on board...


----------



## Anubys (Jul 16, 2004)

I'm thinking that I missed something important...

Sayid first said that Nadia was dead

then we found out that he thought she was MAYBE dead

now we find out he knew she was alive and was going on the flight to see her...

what gives? why would he tell people (I think it was Rouseau) that she was dead, imply that he had something to do with her death even, when it was not true at all? was he just trying to bond with the crazy lady?

flashbacks are true events, aren't they?!


----------



## madscientist (Nov 12, 2003)

Flashbacks _are_ true events. To be honest I can't remember the details around Sayid's statements about Nadia (alive or dead). I suspect, though, that if you went back (a few days ) you'd find that he didn't say exactly that she was dead.


----------



## Anubys (Jul 16, 2004)

Anubys said:


> my impression is that Kate is/was hunting someone...and that the someone leaves her clues on how to find him (hence, the toy plane and her being in Australia)...big stretch, but I can think of no other reason to want that toy (I'm sure the writers can, though!)...


Done with ep 23...I think all that is left is the Season 1 Finale (which is 2 hours)...quoting my Kate prediction since it seems that it was SLIGHTLY wrong 

Art/Arzt was really funny...love the new character (I hope he's not a redshirt!)...big surprise about the black rock...didn't see that one coming...

now comes the hard part: trying to squeeze LOST during the work week...I've already forsaken HIMYM, Big Bang, 2.5 men, Chuck...etc. those will all have to wait...the only shows I'll keep watching are Survivor and TAR at this point...


----------



## aindik (Jan 23, 2002)

Anubys said:


> I started recording the show a couple of weeks ago (I have 2 eps on my DVR, I think)...I'll get the start of the season from TvTorrents...


Every episode of LOST from all 6 seasons season is available for streaming at abc.com.


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

I can't wait to hear what you think after watching the S1 finale and the S2 premiere. You're so lucky that you don't have to wait several months between those two episodes.


----------



## kemajor (Jan 2, 2003)

Anubys said:


> I started recording the show a couple of weeks ago (I have 2 eps on my DVR, I think)...I'll get the start of the season from TvTorrents...when is the Finale slated to be?
> 
> I would love to finish season 1 this weekend...but I have eps 18-24 to go...my kid's b-day party is still going on...family and friends don't seem to want to leave!


Just get Netflix and watch seasons 1-5 on instant view. That is what I did about 3 months ago. Worked out great.

- K


----------



## Anubys (Jul 16, 2004)

kemajor said:


> Just get Netflix and watch seasons 1-5 on instant view. That is what I did about 3 months ago. Worked out great.
> 
> - K


the problem isn't access to the show, it's having the time to do it...work + kids = no down time

but I might be nearing a point where I take a day off from work and just have myself a LOST marathon


----------



## Anubys (Jul 16, 2004)

oh...I do remember a detail that I noticed: Danielle was wearing what looked like brand new hiking boots as they were walking to the Black Rock...

I'm thinking that maybe she found some dead/alive survivors from their plane crash somewhere else on the island and that is why she finally believed Sayid and came to see them...

either that, or something else entirely


----------



## jking (Mar 23, 2005)

Anubys said:


> oh...I do remember a detail that I noticed: Danielle was wearing what looked like brand new hiking boots as they were walking to the Black Rock...
> 
> I'm thinking that maybe she found some dead/alive survivors from their plane crash somewhere else on the island and that is why she finally believed Sayid and came to see them...
> 
> either that, or something else entirely


Heh. I remember noticing that too.


----------



## bruinfan (Jan 17, 2006)

goth or gaunt? that's what enquiring minds want to know...


----------



## Alpinemaps (Jul 26, 2004)

Subscribing at well. This will be fun to read.


----------



## Marc (Jun 26, 1999)

An interesting coincidence, this thread... I just started watching Lost from the beginning myself as well (all hail Netflix streaming!). I'm about halfway through season two now.

It's a shame I didn't think to start recording season six from the beginning so I could have them stashed on my TiVo, but I guess I can wait long enough for those episodes to be available from Netflix, either streaming or on DVD. I've got quite a bit to go before I get to that point.


----------



## aindik (Jan 23, 2002)

Marc said:


> An interesting coincidence, this thread... I just started watching Lost from the beginning myself as well (all hail Netflix streaming!). I'm about halfway through season two now.
> 
> It's a shame I didn't think to start recording season six from the beginning so I could have them stashed on my TiVo, but I guess I can wait long enough for those episodes to be available from Netflix, either streaming or on DVD. I've got quite a bit to go before I get to that point.


Again: available free from ABC.com pretty immediately after airtime. The entire series is up there now.


----------



## Marc (Jun 26, 1999)

The question would be whether or not those episodes will be available at ABC.com by the time I get to the current season. I don't know of a way to record the episodes from ABC.com onto my computer to save them for later viewing.

If I'm lucky, I'll finish up about a season a week, so I should be able to watch season six by April or so, and I'd expect that the episodes would still be there. Thanks for the pointer.


----------



## aindik (Jan 23, 2002)

Marc said:


> The question would be whether or not those episodes will be available at ABC.com by the time I get to the current season. I don't know of a way to record the episodes from ABC.com onto my computer to save them for later viewing.
> 
> If I'm lucky, I'll finish up about a season a week, so I should be able to watch season six by April or so, and I'd expect that the episodes would still be there. Thanks for the pointer.


I suspect that they'll all be there at least until the finale airs. If you get through it by then, you should be all set. After that, the gap between their disappearing from ABC.com and their appearing on Netflix (either online or on disc) will probably be pretty short.


----------



## MonsterJoe (Feb 19, 2003)

Man, you're moving too fast. I'm trying to rewatch with you, but every time I come in here, there are spoilers (


----------



## Anubys (Jul 16, 2004)

MonsterJoe said:


> Man, you're moving too fast. I'm trying to rewatch with you, but every time I come in here, there are spoilers (


but if you're RE-watching, isn't everything already known to you 

I got lucky tonight and my wife took care of the kids (married 19 years, that's what people like me call "getting lucky")...so I sneaked into the basement to watch part 1 of the season 1 Finale...

then I figured, what the heck, and I watched part 2 

then could not help myself and watched the first ep of season 2 

oh my fraking God...so much has happened, I don't know where to begin (poor Arzt!)...I'm so tense right now, I don't know if I'll be able to sleep...

no doubt now that the island's reach is not confined to the island...can I say one more OMG?!


----------



## MonsterJoe (Feb 19, 2003)

Anubys said:


> but if you're RE-watching, isn't everything already known to you
> 
> I got lucky tonight and my wife took care of the kids (married 19 years, that's what people like me call "getting lucky")...so I sneaked into the basement to watch part 1 of the season 1 Finale...
> 
> ...


It's been 6 years!

besides, I was teasing (mostly).

I've never been one to ***** and moan about spoilers and I'm certainly not going to start on a 6 year old season.


----------



## Anubys (Jul 16, 2004)

MonsterJoe said:


> It's been 6 years!
> 
> besides, I was teasing (mostly).
> 
> I've never been one to ***** and moan about spoilers and I'm certainly not going to start on a 6 year old season.


whew...ok...so now I can get some things off my chest (then I really have to go to bed!) 

Locke is right: everyone from the crash is there for a reason...they were selected...unfortunately for some, the reason is simple (e.g. show others how to properly handle dynamite)...once the person's mission is done, they are done (boom! )...

so Locke needs to be careful cause once HIS mission is done...you know the rest...

the guy in the bunker can see the future is my guess...he made the miracle happen (or knew about it)...there was no reason to go talk to Jack about it except to let Jack see him and remember him...to me, that means he knew and prepared for this meeting to go smoothly...

I wonder why he sleeps in the TOP bunk...and who is/was in the lower one!

got to get some sleep (yeah, right!)...

but let me add one more OMG


----------



## TriBruin (Dec 10, 2003)

Raise your hand if you biting your tongue while reading this thread. (There is so much I could say, but can't.)

BTW - It is fun reading you make observations. Some are so right and some are so wrong.


----------



## MickeS (Dec 26, 2002)

TriBruin said:


> Raise your hand if you biting your tongue while reading this thread. (There is so much I could say, but can't.)
> 
> BTW - It is fun reading you make observations. Some are so right and some are so wrong.


This.  It's fun to be reminded of things I had forgotten about.


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

Anubys said:


> oh my fraking God...so much has happened, I don't know where to begin *(poor Arzt!)*...I'm so tense right now, I don't know if I'll be able to sleep...
> 
> no doubt now that the island's reach is not confined to the island...can I say one more OMG?!


When you commented earlier how you hoped Arzt wasn't a redshirt, I was just waiting to see your reaction when you saw the next episode.


----------



## spikedavis (Nov 23, 2003)

This thread makes me happy.


----------



## JYoung (Jan 16, 2002)

DevdogAZ said:


> When you commented earlier how you hoped Arzt wasn't a redshirt, I was just waiting to see your reaction when you saw the next episode.


Team Coco got to Artz.


----------



## photoshopgrl (Nov 22, 2008)

DevdogAZ said:


> When you commented earlier how you hoped Arzt wasn't a redshirt, I was just waiting to see your reaction when you saw the next episode.


haha! Me too! Love this thread!


----------



## Anubys (Jul 16, 2004)

TriBruin said:


> BTW - It is fun reading you make observations. Some are so right and some are so wrong.


that's just cruel 

I tried replaying what Walt was saying to Shannon in Shannon's vision but could not make it out...

"Dude...you have some Arzt on your back" (or something along those lines) :up:


----------



## Anubys (Jul 16, 2004)

JYoung said:


> Team Coco got to Artz.


It's ARZT...9th graders can say it


----------



## danterner (Mar 4, 2005)

spikedavis said:


> This thread makes me happy.


+1


----------



## philw1776 (Jan 19, 2002)

DevdogAZ said:


> When you commented earlier how *you hoped Arzt wasn't a redshirt*, I was just waiting to see your reaction when you saw the next episode.


Absolutely classic. 
I was beside myself reading that. "Dude, you've got Arzt all over you." 
OK, just from memory but Hurley said something like that.


----------



## Anubys (Jul 16, 2004)

DevdogAZ said:


> When you commented earlier how you hoped Arzt wasn't a redshirt, I was just waiting to see your reaction when you saw the next episode.


I'll be honest...I seriously considered coming here and posting "Boom" just after it happened...then I decided I could not leave the show for the 30 seconds it would take for me to do that...

seriously...


----------



## Anubys (Jul 16, 2004)

can't concentrate on work...mind is racing with improbable scenarios 

what if the black smoke fire is started by the "security system"?...given that it's a black smoke itself? that would explain the "no footprints" by the fire...then it's a long-range signal to the Others to do something...

also, I don't think Sawyer was shot, I think he jumped into the water...I'm guessing he held on to the Others' boat...I was half-expecting the Others to come in a submarine


----------



## spikedavis (Nov 23, 2003)

Whats interesting about reading this is realizing (now that we're near the end) what is really important and what isn't...Most of your reactions were the same ones I had and to now look back on it with hindsight-just very cool.


----------



## gchance (Dec 6, 2002)

I'm another who's quite enjoying this thread, and yes, I thought the same thing when you said you hoped Arzt wasn't a redshirt. MAN that was entertaining to anticipate!

This somewhat reminds me of when I found out a friend of mine had never seen Psycho. I told him we needed to watch, so we planned it. Just before he watched, I asked, "What do you know about the movie?" He said, "Oh, I know Norman Bates is the killer." I said, "Cool." 

He was totally sucked in as Anubys is here.

Greg


----------



## Donbadabon (Mar 5, 2002)

It is cool re-living the past.

But it also reminds me of how much they put in that didn't mean anything, and how much is still unanswered (and probably never will be).


----------



## BeanMeScot (Apr 17, 2002)

The redshirt comment was classic.


----------



## Anubys (Jul 16, 2004)

bruinfan said:


> goth or gaunt? that's what enquiring minds want to know...


finally caught up to the ep discussion where this happens (my thread reading is proceeding much more slowly than the watching)...so I finally get this post 

it was CLEARLY

wait for it...

gaunth


----------



## Anubys (Jul 16, 2004)

note to self: go back and watch the scene in the bunker...I bet that scene is loaded with hints...

I remember there was a mural on the wall with the number "10"...which is not one of the numbers on the hatch or the lottery...etc. 

I also bet there was something about the shake or the medicine that I should go back and check...the computer was also weird (computers next to magnets?!)...

I think I glossed over that...which is not good...

are some of the trees fake, I wonder...they seem to get uprooted and fly off...but Locke was being sucked down into one of the holes left by one...hmmm...

must.get.back.to.work


----------



## spikedavis (Nov 23, 2003)

Heh. 

*edited*


----------



## Anubys (Jul 16, 2004)

I went back and watched some scenes from ep 1 season 2 to make sure of some things...

it seemed like it was morning out, he was doing his daily morning routine (or what we think of as that)...but the "windows" didn't seem like windows to me...I think it was artificial light...so there goes my time travel "proof" that I was going to make...

Quarantine was written on the INSIDE of the hatch...meaning it's the island that is a danger, not the bunker! 

Desmond was doing some race around the world? interesting! is he going around setting everything in motion so the right people are on the plane?

seems I was wrong, looks like Sawyer got shot or at least nicked...but Jin, on the other hand, just jumped off the raft...so now I think Jin grabbed the boat...


----------



## Anubys (Jul 16, 2004)

oh yeah...108, not 10 is on the mural...

what the frak is 108?! it's not one of the numbers...


----------



## aindik (Jan 23, 2002)

Anubys said:


> oh yeah...108, not 10 is on the mural...
> 
> what the frak is 108?! it's not one of the numbers...


That's how many minutes there are between button pushes.


----------



## gchance (Dec 6, 2002)

Anubys said:


> oh yeah...108, not 10 is on the mural...
> 
> what the frak is 108?! it's not one of the numbers...


This isn't a spoiler, and you might be avoiding doing it in order to not be spoiled, but there's a site called Lostpedia that includes lots and lots of screencaps, including one of the mural. You can catch a lot more that way. 

Greg


----------



## danterner (Mar 4, 2005)

gchance said:


> This isn't a spoiler, and you might be avoiding doing it in order to not be spoiled, but there's a site called Lostpedia that includes lots and lots of screencaps, including one of the mural. You can catch a lot more that way.
> 
> Greg


Lostpedia is a great site, but beware that it's pretty hard not to be spoiled if you visit. Just looking at the index to the various sections will give you certain ideas and information you might prefer not to have.


----------



## robbhimself (Sep 13, 2006)

Anubys said:


> oh yeah...108, not 10 is on the mural...
> 
> what the frak is 108?! it's not one of the numbers...


it's also what you get when you add 4+8+15+16+23+42

don't look it up on lostpedia or any site unless you want some major spoilers, which this early in watching it you probably don't.. it's a funner ride not knowing


----------



## Anubys (Jul 16, 2004)

aindik said:


> That's how many minutes there are between button pushes.


glad I didn't read this before I watched ep 2!

great ep...loved how they gave us the details about what happened in the bunker...

now, if only there was some type of machine that you can tell it to "execute" some predetermined commands at predetermined time intervals 

clearly, my prediction that Desmond's leaves the place were not true (or not true as of this time?!) 

Desmond was surprised that the world was still there...hmmm...

Michael is a true idiot...I can't think of a single decision or conversation that he has had on the show where he was not clearly and 100% wrong


----------



## Anubys (Jul 16, 2004)

gchance said:


> This isn't a spoiler, and you might be avoiding doing it in order to not be spoiled, but there's a site called Lostpedia that includes lots and lots of screencaps, including one of the mural. You can catch a lot more that way.
> 
> Greg


funny sig


----------



## Anubys (Jul 16, 2004)

does anyone remember what the code phrase was that Desmond used to determine if Locke is "the one"?


----------



## Fool Me Twice (Jul 6, 2004)

Sure. What did one snowman say to the other snowman?


----------



## Anubys (Jul 16, 2004)

Fool Me Twice said:


> Sure. What did one snowman say to the other snowman?


thanks...didn't get that...

sounds like a joke...I seem to recall a dirty one


Spoiler



did you hear the snow blower is coming?



which is a weird code phrase to use...


----------



## Anubys (Jul 16, 2004)

watched ep 3 of season 2 last night...so Michael, Sawyer, and Jin are captured...I feel silly cause I didn't see the Anna Lucia thing at all...in hindsight, it was pretty obvious why they threw her in there (as Rob said, for such a genius, I can be very slow at times! )

Jack decides to press the button...ok...I would press it as well to give myself time to investigate and find any indication that this is not just some psych experiment...

at least now I can guess as to how Locke lost the use of his legs...he goes to get the keys (how is throwing the keys inside the compound logical?) and the father finally has the excuse to blast him with his shotgun as a trespasser...

um...Desmond? if it's really the end of the WORLD, running away from the bunker isn't gonna be much help!

polar bears in the orientation video when they talk about zoology...so much for Walt conjuring them up from the comic book theory!


----------



## Anubys (Jul 16, 2004)

Desmond was reading a book called "The Third Policeman"...reading the synopsis on Wiki, I found this interesting part (I avoided links to the book linking it to LOST for fear of spoilers)



> ...a vast underground chamber called 'Eternity,' where time stands still, mysterious numbers are devoutly recorded and worried about by the policemen; a box from which anything you desire can be produced; and an intricate carved chest containing a series of identical but smaller chests. The infinite nature of this last device causes the narrator great mental and spiritual discomfort


----------



## cheesesteak (Jul 24, 2003)

Did you uget to the part where Dan Snyder buys the island?


----------



## Anubys (Jul 16, 2004)

while I'm pointing out things that you already know: interesting that they chose this island to experiment in BECAUSE of its strange magnetic field (or something like that)...so it's not their experiments that caused that...

of course, they could have made it worse or converted it to something bad...

did the orientation also say there were 5 or 6 stations?

so there are others living in similar bunkers? hmmm...

seems that the tail section survivors had some contact with "the Others"...given how primal they have gotten (plus, where else would they get a machete?)...

I was very tired last night...I think I missed too many details...this show requires 100% concentration and I'm afraid I didn't have that last night...


----------



## gchance (Dec 6, 2002)

Anubys said:


> funny sig


Thanks! And as time goes on, nobody will remember WHY you said it, making it all the funnier. 



Anubys said:


> did the orientation also say there were 5 or 6 stations?


Come to think of it, I don't think it said how many, just that there are other stations. I'd have to go back and watch to know for sure.



> I was very tired last night...I think I missed too many details...this show requires 100% concentration and I'm afraid I didn't have that last night...


The show requires 100% concentration, yet my wife insists on doing other things while watching. You don't know how many times over the past 5 years I've said WHOA for effect out loud so she'd come out of her little "I'm multitasking" haze to realize that something important happened.

Greg


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

gchance said:


> Come to think of it, I don't think it said how many, just that there are other stations. I'd have to go back and watch to know for sure.
> 
> Greg


I don't think it said even that there are other stations. The "Orientation" video simply stated that it was the video for Hatch No. X (can't remember the number), which implied that there were others.


----------



## Azlen (Nov 25, 2002)

Donbadabon said:


> It is cool re-living the past.
> 
> But it also reminds me of how much they put in that didn't mean anything, and how much is still unanswered (and probably never will be).


+1 There are probably a lot of questions that have been forgotten by most people that will probably never be answered.

One that I had that I don't recall ever being answered was:



Spoiler



Why was a Dharma food drop still going on and who was doing it?



Let me know if I just missed the answer to that.


----------



## Anubys (Jul 16, 2004)

DevdogAZ said:


> I don't think it said even that there are other stations. The "Orientation" video simply stated that it was the video for Hatch No. X (can't remember the number), which implied that there were others.


argh...all this going back is wasting valuable time when I could watch new eps 

I will go back tonight if I can...but he seemed to make a point that this is for the swan station, with at least a good implication that there are other stations with other symbols (the polar bear station? )

also it was orientation 3 of 6, but that could just mean that there are 6 orientation films for the station, not that this is station 3 of 6...

I don't know why, but 5 stations seemed to be stuck in my head...

/Locke mode on

guess I'll have to watch the film again


----------



## Anubys (Jul 16, 2004)

oh yeah...something I noticed: the door leading to the outside must be very far from the hatch (it took Kate a long time to get to the beach and find Sayid and then more time to get back)...

so the quarantine on the hatch is not for the whole island, only a part of it...the door leads out to a safe part of the island...

I'm trying to find an excuse, but really, that part makes no sense...


----------



## gchance (Dec 6, 2002)

Anubys said:


> guess I'll have to watch the film again


That's one of my favorite lines from the whole series, in fact, I say it a lot whenever I see a really good movie or TV episode.

I also think that Locke was speaking for the viewers at the time, I know when the episode was over, that's exactly what I did, watched it again. 

Greg


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

Don't bother going back to check. I just looked on Lostpedia and they have a transcript of the film (you can also watch the film on YouTube). However, I would highly recommend that Anubys not go to either of those sites looking for this info, as there's almost certain to be spoilery info mixed in.

For what it's worth, according to the transcript on Lostpedia, the film is titled, "3 of 6 Orientation" and later on screen it says, "Orientation - Station 3 - The Swan"

So based on those two things, it would be easy to infer that there are at least three different stations, and perhaps as many as six.


----------



## Anubys (Jul 16, 2004)

DevdogAZ said:


> Don't bother going back to check. I just looked on Lostpedia and they have a transcript of the film (you can also watch the film on YouTube). However, I would highly recommend that Anubys not go to either of those sites looking for this info, as there's almost certain to be spoilery info mixed in.
> 
> For what it's worth, according to the transcript on Lostpedia, the film is titled, "3 of 6 Orientation" and later on screen it says, "Orientation - Station 3 - The Swan"
> 
> So based on those two things, it would be easy to infer that there are at least three different stations, and perhaps as many as six.


makes sense...thanks for checking...and don't worry, I avoid those sites like the plague!

kids come home late tonight...if I hurry home and finish some things, I may be able to watch TWO eps tonight 

I honestly can't imagine waiting a week for the next show like you guys have done (but I guess I've said that a few times already)...better stop rubbing THAT in unless I want untagged spoilers to start "accidentally" appearing in this thread


----------



## jking (Mar 23, 2005)

Anubys said:


> I honestly can't imagine waiting a week for the next show like you guys have done (but I guess I've said that a few times already)...better stop rubbing THAT in unless I want untagged spoilers to start "accidentally" appearing in this thread


Imagine how it was for us back in the first two or three seasons when we would get 6 or 8 episodes and then a winter hiatus and have to wait until sometime in January or February to resume the season!


----------



## Anubys (Jul 16, 2004)

jking said:


> Imagine how it was for us back in the first two or three seasons when we would get 6 or 8 episodes and then a winter hiatus and have to wait until sometime in January or February to resume the season!


:shudder:


----------



## 3D (Oct 9, 2001)

jking said:


> Imagine how it was for us back in the first two or three seasons when we would get 6 or 8 episodes and then a winter hiatus and have to wait until sometime in January or February to resume the season!


How about the last few seasons, where the finale always leaves you wanting more and yet, because of the shortened season with no interruptions, it's usually an eight month wait? Pick your poison I guess. Either way, the wait's never easy. I can think of one season finale in particular that was pure torture to not get an immediate follow-up from, but won't name it here for fear of raising expectations about any one particular episode.


----------



## aindik (Jan 23, 2002)

jking said:


> Imagine how it was for us back in the first two or three seasons when we would get 6 or 8 episodes and then a winter hiatus and have to wait until sometime in January or February to resume the season!


And the reruns. RERUNS! Totally getting out of hand.


----------



## jking (Mar 23, 2005)

3D said:


> How about the last few seasons, where the finale always leaves you wanting more and yet, because of the shortened season with no interruptions, it's usually an eight month wait? Pick your poison I guess. Either way, the wait's never easy. I can think of one season finale in particular that was pure torture to not get an immediate follow-up from, but won't name it here for fear of raising expectations about any one particular episode.


No need. I know the one you're talking about.


----------



## Anubys (Jul 16, 2004)

no luck tonight...wife is sick and I got the kids all to myself...you guys know how it feels to wait two full days before seeing the next ep?!


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

Anubys said:


> no luck tonight...wife is sick and I got the kids all to myself...you guys know how it feels to wait two full days before seeing the next ep?!


Put the kids to bed early and then stay up late.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

DevdogAZ said:


> Put the kids to bed early and then stay up late.


Yeah, with a sick person in the house, it's important that they keep up their immunity by getting lots of sleep.


----------



## vertigo235 (Oct 27, 2000)

Azlen said:


> +1 There are probably a lot of questions that have been forgotten by most people that will probably never be answered.
> 
> One that I had that I don't recall ever being answered was:
> 
> ...


Don't read Anubys!



Spoiler



They havn't really answered this outright, but there is explainations in one of the later seasons.

It likely has to do with the time shift that is experienced when you come to the island on the wrong bearing.

Examples: Farraday's Rocket (that took longer to travel a certain distance than it should have), and The Doctor from the ship (who showed up on the beach dead, before he died).


----------



## Anubys (Jul 16, 2004)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> Yeah, with a sick person in the house, it's important that they keep up their immunity by getting lots of sleep.


great minds think alike...I followed your and Devdog's advice and was able to squeeze the next ep (ep 4 season 2) in...I also had to watch Survivor!

lots of things happened, but it was all a bit too predictable...Hurley is treated differently because he has money...these are the tail section survivors (although they seem to have gone through hell)...there are other stations (though this one seems abandoned)...

about the only surprise is that Rose's husband is white!

oh...and another "Oz" actor...that's Adebisi, right?


----------



## gchance (Dec 6, 2002)

It's easier now to watch multiple episodes of a TV series than it used to be. I was talking to some friends about this before, when I was a kid, a 60-minute drama without commercials was 50 minutes. Then it got reduced to 45, but now it's more like 38-40. When I was rewatching Season 5, I jammed through 3 episodes a night after my wife went to bed pretty easily.

Anubys, I *love* not only the fact that Bernard is white, but who they got to play him. As a character actor, Sam Anderson's been around for years, very similar to Terry O'Quinn in that he played 100 bit parts but never had anything meaty. While he's essentially a bit part here, you'll find he does some great work in the show.

I'm pretty happy overall with the variety of actors Lost has. While they have main character models who get dirty yet still look beautiful, it's nice to see a ordinary people there.

Greg


----------



## Anubys (Jul 16, 2004)

I've decided to skip some threads and am now reading the thread for this ep (which is not in the archives...someone bumped the thread at the end :up...

did not notice that Randy for Hurley is the same Randy for Locke...

I'll guess that Hurley is such a nice guy that he gave Randy a job at the box factory after the chicken place got hit by a meteorite...that would be a nice tie-in between Locke and Hurley...

logo on the shark? WTF? didn't see that at the time...wow...


----------



## Magnolia88 (Jul 1, 2005)

Anubys said:


> did not notice that Randy for Hurley is the same Randy for Locke...
> 
> I'll guess that Hurley is such a nice guy that he gave Randy a job at the box factory after the chicken place got hit by a meteorite...that would be a nice tie-in between Locke and Hurley...


Oh, man. These are the kinds of things I wish I remembered from the old episodes. So Hurley knew Randy from before . . . ?? Aaargh. I didn't remember that.


----------



## gchance (Dec 6, 2002)

Anubys said:


> logo on the shark? WTF? didn't see that at the time...wow...


After the S3 finale, remind me to tell you something about the shark as it relates to the series as a whole. It's not that it's really that much of a spoiler, but you need to be there before it makes sense. 

Greg


----------



## Anubys (Jul 16, 2004)

only managed to watch 3 eps last night (4, 5, and 6)...seems pretty straight forward and not much hidden stuff...more on how Jin and Sun met (boring, actually)...Shannon is gone (other than eye candy, no regrets)...Michael is still a huge idiot, running around the jungle screaming for Walt...if you're so tough, how come you couldn't stop 2 men a girl from stealing him in the first place?

we get the Anna story...she's nuts 

glad to see my Kate/Sawyer prediction is panning out...

nothing remarkable that I recall happening but very entertaining...I should be able to watch at least 5 more eps tonight...

I'm starting to worry that this show is like crack cocaine (not that I would know)...I may be ODing on it...maybe I should start making plans to wean myself off it by mid-season 3! I don't recall a single night when I didn't dream about the island (and none are the "good" kind of dreams, either!)...


----------



## photoshopgrl (Nov 22, 2008)

Anubys said:


> I'm starting to worry that this show is like crack cocaine (not that I would know)...I may be ODing on it...maybe I should start making plans to wean myself off it by mid-season 3! I don't recall a single night when I didn't dream about the island (and none are the "good" kind of dreams, either!)...


Yup. It's official. You're a real Lost fan now. :up:


----------



## TriBruin (Dec 10, 2003)

Anubys said:


> I'm starting to worry that this show is like crack cocaine (not that I would know)...I may be ODing on it...maybe I should start making plans to wean myself off it by mid-season 3! I don't recall a single night when I didn't dream about the island (and none are the "good" kind of dreams, either!)...


Don't worry, it will alway be "just one more episode."


----------



## Anubys (Jul 16, 2004)

Done through ep 12 of season 2

could have done without the ep about Charlie...again, everything in it is nothing new (much like the Jin/Sun ep)...

great stuff with Adebisi (ok, ok...Mr. Echo) finding his brother and the meeting with the security system...

at least now I know why Jack and Sarah broke up (nothing original here, either)...Jack crying like a girl at every turn...man up!

the meeting with the others was awesome, though...Sawyer's Mr. Clean nickname for Locke was fantastic...

I hope Hurley gets the girl...

already planning ahead...looks like season 4 is only 14 eps...WTF?


----------



## JMikeD (Jun 10, 2002)

Anubys said:


> already planning ahead...looks like season 4 is only 14 eps.


Writer's strike.

Mike


----------



## gchance (Dec 6, 2002)

Anubys said:


> I hope Hurley gets the girl...


:-D



> already planning ahead...looks like season 4 is only 14 eps...WTF?


Yeah, writer's strike. I do believe, however, it turned out the best for ALL of us in the end. The agreements they made following the strike made the show better.

Greg


----------



## aindik (Jan 23, 2002)

gchance said:


> :-D
> 
> Yeah, writer's strike. I do believe, however, it turned out the best for ALL of us in the end. The agreements they made following the strike made the show better.
> 
> Greg


They made those arrangements before the strike.

The arrangements were that the show was going to end after 6 seasons, and that seasons 4, 5 and 6 were going to be 16 hours each. The producers wanted to do 5 24-episode seasons, but ABC asked them to split the final 48 hours across 3 seasons instead of 2, which they agreed to do. This also allowed them to air all of the episodes of each season in a row with no weeks off in between episodes and no reruns.

But then the strike happened, and season 4 went from 16 hours to 14. To make up for it, they added one hour each to seasons 5 and 6.


----------



## Anubys (Jul 16, 2004)

what the...are these ancient egyptian letters on the clock?

no...only 2 of the letters match...the others are not ancient egyptian...

hmmm...Locke got the clock back just in the nick of time, eh?


----------



## Anubys (Jul 16, 2004)

give me a break...a pregnancy test?


----------



## Anubys (Jul 16, 2004)

Henry is one creepy guy...what an ending to ep 15...I was sure he was leading them to a trap...now I have to watch ep 16 to see what happened...

looks like I'm not getting any sleep tonight!


----------



## Anubys (Jul 16, 2004)

I'm totally confused...in ep 15, Henry says he's been prisoner for 3 days and talks of the crazy black man who shaved his own beard...

in ep16, Echo talks to henry, who says he's been prisoner for 2 days, and then Echo shaves his beard off...

I'm thinking I'm watching out of sequence...especially since ep 16 has zero mention of Sayid, Anna, and Charlie...


----------



## Anubys (Jul 16, 2004)

oh yeah...interesting that Kate found theater glue and a fake beard in the new bunker that Claire found...

I think the leader of the Others sounded a lot like Nick Nolte...and maybe now we can suspect that he was in disguise for some reason (to look more scary than normal?)...


----------



## madscientist (Nov 12, 2003)

Ah yes, Henry Gale. Loooooove it!


----------



## BeanMeScot (Apr 17, 2002)

Yeah. It's a literary name, in case you didn't recognize it.


----------



## Anubys (Jul 16, 2004)

BeanMeScot said:


> Yeah. It's a literary name, in case you didn't recognize it.


did not. still don't. all google searches lead to possible spoilers!


----------



## madscientist (Nov 12, 2003)

It really doesn't mean anything in the show, but to avoid you looking around and finding spoilers, I'll tell you: in the Wizard of Oz, Dorothy's last name was "Gale", and she was staying with her Uncly Henry and Aunt Em.

Gotta get back to bailing out my basement


----------



## philw1776 (Jan 19, 2002)

Anubys said:


> Henry is one creepy guy...what an ending to ep 15...I was sure he was leading them to a trap...now I have to watch ep 16 to see what happened...
> 
> looks like I'm not getting any sleep tonight!


The actor who plays Henry Gale is pretty good, eh?


----------



## Anubys (Jul 16, 2004)

philw1776 said:


> The actor who plays Henry Gale is pretty good, eh?


oh yes...the smirk he had on his face - the one that only Sayid could see and just for his benefit - was really well done...

great news! a filling just fell out of one of my teeth...the pain is just beyond tolerable...this means no work tomorrow 

I will watch a few eps tonight and once I'm done with the dentist, I can watch some more tomorrow...the fact that this makes me happy proves to me that I am clearly infected by whatever is on that island


----------



## wprager (Feb 19, 2006)

Anubys said:


> oh yes...the smirk he had on his face - the one that only Sayid could see and just for his benefit - was really well done...
> 
> great news! a filling just fell out of one of my teeth...the pain is just beyond tolerable...this means no work tomorrow
> 
> I will watch a few eps tonight and once I'm done with the dentist, I can watch some more tomorrow...the fact that this makes me happy proves to me that *I am clearly infected *by whatever is on that island


Just stay clear of any mad-looking French women (of Croatian descent) carrying rifles.

BTW, enjoying this thread. Can't wait to re-watch the entire thing when my son get old enough.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

philw1776 said:


> The actor who plays Henry Gale is pretty good, eh?


Maybe not. Maybe he's a terrible actor, who just happens to be really creepy. Maybe the character was written as all hugs and bunnies, but the actor had compromising pictures of the studio head so they were stuck with him. And the writers said, "Crap, no matter how hugs and bunnies we write this guy, he ends up being creepy." So they just decided to go with it.

It could happen.


----------



## BeanMeScot (Apr 17, 2002)

Let's just say...He's complicated...


----------



## Delta13 (Jan 25, 2003)

You know Rob, I think whatever happened, happened. A theory Anubys is testing live for us.


----------



## Anubys (Jul 16, 2004)

I honestly don't get how finding the balloon proves anything...what am I missing? if he's one of the Others, he knows a ton of things about the island...heck, he may be the one who ATE the real Henry Gale!

still in the middle of ep 17...just watched Jack beat the snot out of Sawyer in cards...

Kate:"really...should I get you both a ruler?" :up: 

gotta go back and snort some more LOST...


----------



## Anubys (Jul 16, 2004)

oooh...Liiby was in the looney bin with Hurley...didn't see that one coming!

Henry didn't press the button, eh? I wonder...

gosh...I should really go to sleep...maybe just one more ep


----------



## gchance (Dec 6, 2002)

Anubys said:


> gotta go back and snort some more LOST...


You're just FULL of signature quotes!

Greg


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

Interesting....Late night Sat. Nights here on Ch. 7 in NY, they show two eps of Lost. They are JUST about the same spot as Anubys  It is/was fun reliving all that. I intend to watch the whole series again from the beginning when it's all over. Like reading this thread, it will be fun watching knowing what I know now, and picking out relevent things I missed before


----------



## Anubys (Jul 16, 2004)

filling replaced...no kids...no wife...

to heck with porn...I think I can finish out season 2 today


----------



## tewcewl (Dec 18, 2004)

Anubys said:


> to heck with porn...I think I can finish out season 2 today


:up:


----------



## Anubys (Jul 16, 2004)

crazy prediction time (to keep you guys laughing at me):

if there is any time travel, then Adam and Eve are Rose and Bernhard who stayed on the island after the rescue (I assume there is a rescue!)...


----------



## Anubys (Jul 16, 2004)

speaking of porn 

I would pay $10,000 for one with Anna Lucia in it 

now we know why she went to Sydney...and I'm bummed that Michael is back...if Michael and Charlie would get into a fight and kill each other, that would be fine with me...


----------



## philw1776 (Jan 19, 2002)

Anubys said:


> speaking of porn
> 
> I would pay $10,000 for one with Anna Lucia in it
> 
> now we know why she went to Sydney...and I'm bummed that Michael is back...if Michael and Charlie would get into a fight and kill each other, that would be fine with me...


Hate Michael, "Walt! WALT! WAAAAAALLLTTTT!!!" but I like the Charlie character. However, I hate the actor as a person. He married 'Kate'.

Hobbits. Must. Die.


----------



## MickeS (Dec 26, 2002)

philw1776 said:


> Hate Michael, "Walt! WALT! WAAAAAALLLTTTT!!!" but I like the Charlie character. However, I hate the actor as a person. He married 'Kate'.


They are not married, just dating. Swoop in now, before it's too late!


----------



## Magnolia88 (Jul 1, 2005)

philw1776 said:


> However, I hate the actor as a person. He married 'Kate'.


They got married? When did that happen?  They don't appear in the gossip rags that often, but I think a wedding would have been big news.

ETA: I posted at the same time as MickeS. But I didn't think they were married either. The gossip rags peg them as "on again/off again" but they keep a pretty low profile as a couple. So yeah, theoretically she's available. Good luck with that.


----------



## getreal (Sep 29, 2003)

Magnolia88 said:


> They got married? When did that happen?  They don't appear in the gossip rags that often, but I think a wedding would have been big news.
> 
> ETA: I posted at the same time as MickeS. But I didn't think they were married either. The gossip rags peg them as "on again/off again" but they keep a pretty low profile as a couple. So yeah, theoretically she's available. Good luck with that.


I thought they broke up around the time


Spoiler



his character was killed off.


I don't keep up with the tabloids to have known anything about "on again off again" for Evangeline and Dominick (sp?).

_ETA: Oops! Added the spoiler tags. Missed it in the thread title.Thanks aindik!_


----------



## aindik (Jan 23, 2002)

getreal said:


> I thought they broke up around


Dude. Spoiler tags!


----------



## Johnny Dancing (Sep 3, 2000)

I look forward to rewatching this show from the start. Hopefully a super Blu Ray collection will be put together where they will have interactive hints and tips to help me really dig into the story the second time around. Flipping to the commentary would be cool also for those hard to figure out scenes.

This first time I am just going for the ride, the second time I really want to wrap my brain around how it all fits together and I think that can only be done if you watch it from start to finish over 2 or 3 months.


----------



## Magnolia88 (Jul 1, 2005)

getreal said:


> I thought they broke up around the time . . .


On again, off again. But they keep a low profile and never talk about each other when asked, so who knows.


----------



## philw1776 (Jan 19, 2002)

Magnolia88 said:


> On again, off again. But they keep a low profile and never talk about each other when asked, so who knows.


Great news! She's MINE!

Wait, I'm married. Happily too. Oh, well.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

philw1776 said:


> Great news! She's MINE!
> 
> Wait, I'm married. Happily too. Oh, well.


Right. That's the obstacle standing in your way.


----------



## Anubys (Jul 16, 2004)

not gonna make it to the end of season 2...

sorry to see Anna and Libby go...I thought for sure the blankets would have saved Libby...how about killing some ugly guys for a change?!


----------



## gchance (Dec 6, 2002)

Anubys said:


> not gonna make it to the end of season 2...
> 
> sorry to see Anna and Libby go...I thought for sure the blankets would have saved Libby...how about killing some ugly guys for a change?!


Did you find Ethan Rom to be a handsome man? 

Greg


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

gchance said:


> Did you find Ethan Rom to be a handsome man?
> 
> Greg


Was he ever arrested for drunk driving?!?


----------



## Anubys (Jul 16, 2004)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> Was he ever arrested for drunk driving?!?


it's what we did in the navy!

I'm taking stock of season 2 with the final 2 shows to go...pretty good one...not as much mystery as the first season, but that's normal since the initial stuff was all new...

we've met the Others...we found the hatch in the middle...I don't understand why Echo is still pushing the button but crazy is as crazy does, I guess...

really looking forward to Michael (hey, is there a drinking game for every time he says "they took my son"?) getting tortured and killed...yes, I want him tortured first...the man is a true idiot...


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

Anubys said:


> ...Echo...


Eko.


----------



## Anubys (Jul 16, 2004)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> Eko.


Heko?

the H is silent


----------



## danterner (Mar 4, 2005)

Anubys said:


> ...Echo...





Rob Helmerichs said:


> Eko.


I see what you did there. :up:


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

Anubys said:


> Heko?
> 
> the H is silent


No.

And stop calling me Elmerichs.


----------



## Anubys (Jul 16, 2004)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> No.
> 
> And stop calling me Elmerichs.


we're friends, I just call you Elmer (do you like wabbits?)


----------



## Anubys (Jul 16, 2004)

I'm trying to quickly go through some threads...it looks like I missed an ep along the way...seems there is one called "the other 48 days" about life for the tail section survivors...I don't recall seeing anything of what the thread is talking about...guys names Nathan and Godwin...

this is terrible news since it doesn't look like I'll be able to watch anything until Friday at the earliest...


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

Anubys said:


> I'm trying to quickly go through some threads...it looks like I missed an ep along the way...seems there is one called "the other 48 days" about life for the tail section survivors...I don't recall seeing anything of what the thread is talking about...guys names Nathan and Godwin...


That was a _*massively *_important episode. 2x07. If you skipped it, go back and watch.


----------



## MickeS (Dec 26, 2002)

Anubys said:


> really looking forward to Michael (hey, is there a drinking game for every time he says "they took my son"?) getting tortured and killed...yes, I want him tortured first...the man is a true idiot...


LOL...


----------



## NoThru22 (May 6, 2005)

I bet that Henry Gale guy will end up cutting off people's heads and sticking them in freezers... oh wait, that was The Practice.


----------



## BeanMeScot (Apr 17, 2002)

Johnny Dancing said:


> I look forward to rewatching this show from the start. Hopefully a super Blu Ray collection will be put together where they will have interactive hints and tips to help me really dig into the story the second time around. Flipping to the commentary would be cool also for those hard to figure out scenes.
> 
> This first time I am just going for the ride, the second time I really want to wrap my brain around how it all fits together and I think that can only be done if you watch it from start to finish over 2 or 3 months.


I'm hoping they put out all the episodes with the bubbles like they do the repeats before the new episodes and they change the bubbles to be hints from the whole series. For those who have already seen the shows before. That way, they can always point out the important stuff that you might otherwise not notice. Or point out how the numbers relate to this scene, etc.


----------



## tewcewl (Dec 18, 2004)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> That was a _*massively *_important episode. 2x07. If you skipped it, go back and watch.


I agree with Rob. How'd you miss an episode, anyway? How are you watching - streaming?


----------



## Anubys (Jul 16, 2004)

tewcewl said:


> I agree with Rob. How'd you miss an episode, anyway? How are you watching - streaming?


TvTorrents, convert to mpeg, send to PS3, watch...

season 2 had 4 files mislabeled...so I watched 2 out of sequence (they were not dependent on each other so I didn't notice until too late)...the other 2, were clearly out of sequence as soon as I saw the "previously on"...spoiled a huge reveal, too...

so with all the watching and out of sequence and confusion, I must've missed an ep...or maybe ep7 is missing or something and I'll have to download it from a different torrent...not really sure...


----------



## gchance (Dec 6, 2002)

BeanMeScot said:


> I'm hoping they put out all the episodes with the bubbles like they do the repeats before the new episodes and they change the bubbles to be hints from the whole series. For those who have already seen the shows before. That way, they can always point out the important stuff that you might otherwise not notice. Or point out how the numbers relate to this scene, etc.


What they should do is have a subtitle track including the text from the pop up video versions. Wanna watch? Cool. Don't wanna? Cool.

Greg


----------



## MickeS (Dec 26, 2002)

Anubys said:


> I'm trying to quickly go through some threads...it looks like I missed an ep along the way...seems there is one called "the other 48 days" about life for the tail section survivors...I don't recall seeing anything of what the thread is talking about...guys names Nathan and Godwin...
> 
> this is terrible news since it doesn't look like I'll be able to watch anything until Friday at the earliest...


Which episode are you on right now?


----------



## Delta13 (Jan 25, 2003)

Well, I gotta say you're really raising the degree of difficulty here if you watch them out of order. Understanding Lost forwards is hard enough, let alone sideways. 

I like Greg's idea on the text popups.


----------



## Anubys (Jul 16, 2004)

MickeS said:


> Which episode are you on right now?


finished ep22, season 2 (uh oh...222...what does that mean?! ) 

so I have 23 and 24 left to round out season 2...of course, I have to go back now and re-convert ep7, load it on the PS3 and see if I just skipped it or what...if not, then I'll have to find a different torrent, download that version (probably not in HD...yikes) and watch THAT version...


----------



## Anubys (Jul 16, 2004)

Anubys said:


> finished ep22, season 2 (uh oh...222...what does that mean?! )
> 
> so I have 23 and 24 left to round out season 2...of course, I have to go back now and re-convert ep7, load it on the PS3 and see if I just skipped it or what...if not, then I'll have to find a different torrent, download that version (probably not in HD...yikes) and watch THAT version...


quoting instead of edit...

looks like season 2 is 23 eps...so that means I'm up to ep 21 with 22 and 23 to go...

I'm at the point where Sayid realized that Michael has been "compromised" and told Jack they will plan to use that to their advantage...


----------



## Anubys (Jul 16, 2004)

sigh...I honestly have no clue what is going on...I was right the first time, the torrent had 24 eps and I watched 22...but the ep threads on TCF show only 23 eps...

so maybe ep7 is one of the 2 remaining that I have not watched and the ep order in the torrents is royally messed up...

all I know is there is no way in hell I can wait until Friday to see what happens with Michael and the Others...I will have to sneak something in tonight, even if I have to stay up late...


----------



## 3D (Oct 9, 2001)

I've seen it mentioned (possibly earlier in this very thread) that all of the episodes are available on abc.com. You might consider going there to find out if you did in fact miss the episode before going to the trouble of downloading a torrent just to see if you've already watched it.


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

Anubys said:


> sigh...I honestly have no clue what is going on...I was right the first time, the torrent had 24 eps and I watched 22...but the ep threads on TCF show only 23 eps...
> 
> so maybe ep7 is one of the 2 remaining that I have not watched and the ep order in the torrents is royally messed up...
> 
> all I know is there is no way in hell I can wait until Friday to see what happens with Michael and the Others...I will have to sneak something in tonight, even if I have to stay up late...


Most likely the season finale was considered two separate eps from a production standpoint (and the torrents were tagged accordingly) but they were shown in one two-hour block and therefore there would only be one thread on TCF for those two episodes.

Edit: Confirmed. The episode entitled "Live Together, Die Alone" was the season finale for S2 and consists of Episode S02E23 and S02E24. See the Episode Guide on TV.com. (just don't read the episode summaries)


----------



## Anubys (Jul 16, 2004)

DevdogAZ said:


> Most likely the season finale was considered two separate eps from a production standpoint (and the torrents were tagged accordingly) but they were shown in one two-hour block and therefore there would only be one thread on TCF for those two episodes.
> 
> Edit: Confirmed. The episode entitled "Live Together, Die Alone" was the season finale for S2 and consists of Episode S02E23 and S02E24. See the Episode Guide on TV.com. (just don't read the episode summaries)


thanks...the torrent also had those 2 eps mixed up...so I need to watch 24 before 23...I loaded ep7 and that was not it...it was the aftermath of Shannon's death ep...where you got the background of Anna Lucia flashbacks...I guess I will load eps 6 and 8 and hope it's one of them...

if you could do me a favor: can you direct link me to abc.com's link to ep7? if I can't find it, I'll watch it there but I fear going to the web site for fear of spoilers...

yes, managed to leave work early


----------



## aindik (Jan 23, 2002)

Anubys said:


> if you could do me a favor: can you direct link me to abc.com's link to ep7? if I can't find it, I'll watch it there but I fear going to the web site for fear of spoilers...


http://abc.go.com/watch/lost/93372/42216/the-other-48-days


----------



## Anubys (Jul 16, 2004)

aindik said:


> http://abc.go.com/watch/lost/93372/42216/the-other-48-days


thank you...watched the first few minutes...I was hoping it was something I just didn't remember watching...but no way...never saw this...

thanks again...


----------



## Anubys (Jul 16, 2004)

OMG...Kevin is the guy who taught Sayid how to torture people!

and it was Libby who gave Desmond the boat...


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

Anubys said:


> OMG...*Kevin* is the guy who taught Sayid how to torture people!
> 
> and it was Libby who gave Desmond the boat...


Kelvin.

And yes, Desmond came to the Island on Libby's hubby's boat.


----------



## Allanon (Nov 2, 2005)

Anubys said:


> TvTorrents, convert to mpeg, send to PS3, watch...


Since you are already getting torrents you should just download the DVD rip of each season. That way you will get all the episodes in the correct order.


----------



## Anubys (Jul 16, 2004)

Allanon said:


> Since you are already getting torrents you should just download the DVD rip of each season. That way you will get all the episodes in the correct order.


I do...whoever created the season 2 rip (blue ray) did not name the files correctly...

Finished season 2 (with the exception of the still elusive ep7)...I just love dumb people (gee, let's all go into the trap and assume they will ambush us in the one spot on the entire island that we want!)...

glad to see that Henry was "Him"...

I really hope Locke is still alive...very strange that they let Walt go, but if that's the price to be rid of Michael, I'm all for it...

what a job Alex did lifting Kate off the ground...she grabbed her by both boobies :up:

"I don't know what's worse, that the rest of the statue is missing, or that it has only 4 toes" (or something like that)


----------



## Anubys (Jul 16, 2004)

has the "Atlantis" idea been floated by the second season in any of the threads?

I don't read all the threads so I don't know if this is something that I just read or came up with just now...

I don't think it's a good prediction but the statue and ruins got me thinking of that...a lost island paradise that no one from the outside can "see"...


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

Anubys said:


> has the "Atlantis" idea been floated by the second season in any of the threads?


Maybe once or twice...


----------



## wprager (Feb 19, 2006)

Anubys said:


> what a job Alex did lifting Kate off the ground...she grabbed her by both boobies :up:


That seems to be a recurring theme


----------



## gchance (Dec 6, 2002)

Anubys said:


> what a job Alex did lifting Kate off the ground...she grabbed her by both boobies :up:


Star Wars references are tradition on Lost.










Greg


----------



## Church AV Guy (Jan 19, 2005)

BeanMeScot said:


> I'm hoping they put out all the episodes with the bubbles like they do the repeats before the new episodes and they change the bubbles to be hints from the whole series. For those who have already seen the shows before. That way, they can always point out the important stuff that you might otherwise not notice. Or point out how the numbers relate to this scene, etc.


Are the annotated versions a selectable option on the commercial DVDs? I have never bought or rented the DVDs, so I was thinking that it would be a good place to market the feature. If they are not, then I predict that after this season, when the entire series is available in the gold-edition release with extra commentary, a little toy airplane and a ceramic statue of Mary with heroin in it, the pop-ups will be a feature.


----------



## Anubys (Jul 16, 2004)

argh...I converted my portable HDD from FAT32 to NTFS and now my PS3 won't recognize it...

thank God I had already copied season 3 before the conversion...but now I have to move seasons 4 and 5 (about 100 GB) to the PS3 using a thumb drive 

will the PS3 even handle a 4.5 GB file? better get on google and search that...


----------



## hummingbird_206 (Aug 23, 2007)

Church AV Guy said:


> Are the annotated versions a selectable option on the commercial DVDs?


I'm curious about this, too. Anyone know the answer?


----------



## tewcewl (Dec 18, 2004)

hummingbird_206 said:


> I'm curious about this, too. Anyone know the answer?


Nope. Although I think this is a pretty damn good idea.


----------



## crowfan (Dec 27, 2003)

Anubys, you know that all episodes of Lost are available on Hulu, right? And I think ABC.com as well. If you can't get the PS3 working again.


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

hummingbird_206 said:


> I'm curious about this, too. Anyone know the answer?


I don't even think the annotated versions are considered canon by the show's creators. I think that's a function of the ABC promo department.


----------



## Anubys (Jul 16, 2004)

crowfan said:


> Anubys, you know that all episodes of Lost are available on Hulu, right? And I think ABC.com as well. If you can't get the PS3 working again.


yeah...thanks...just a minor inconvenience...I have a 16 GB USB drive now formatted to fat32...so it's only a few trips back and forth...

it's all because I found season 4 in 1080p...and those files are bigger than 4 gb...and I insist of watching in the best res possible 

btw...Oh MY FRAKING GOD...just watched the first 2 minutes of ep 1 season 3...

wow..."I guess I'm out of the book club"


----------



## gchance (Dec 6, 2002)

Anubys said:


> wow..."I guess I'm out of the book club"


When you're alone and life is making you lonely, you can always go downtown.

Greg


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

Anubys said:


> btw...Oh MY FRAKING GOD...just watched the first 2 minutes of ep 1 season 3...
> 
> wow..."I guess I'm out of the book club"


I've been waiting for you to get to that moment...that was when I realized I could never expect this show to stop surprising me.


----------



## danterner (Mar 4, 2005)

So have you watched "The Other 48 Days," yet? You really should...


----------



## Anubys (Jul 16, 2004)

by the way...totally off topic...but in case of an earthquake, the WORST place to be is under a door jam or under furniture...that is how you become a pancake...

the best place to be is next to a big item (couch, bed...etc.) so when the ceiling does fall down, the big furniture will take the brunt of the weight and form a triangle around you where you will not be crushed...

back on topic...now we know where the sharks come from!

it took the bears two hours to figure out how to get the food out :up:

I've copied eps 6 and 8 from season 2 to the PS3, if ep7 is not one of these two, I will be forced to watch it on abc.com...but it's clear now that Henry/Ben sent 1 guy to each survivor spot...


----------



## Anubys (Jul 16, 2004)

danterner said:


> So have you watched "The Other 48 Days," yet? You really should...


next on the agenda (we were both posting at the same time!)...I will try to watch it tonight...but I really wanted to start season 3 first...


----------



## MickeS (Dec 26, 2002)

Anubys said:


> it's clear now that Henry/Ben sent 1 guy to each survivor spot...


Ah, the days of "Benry"... season 3 is probably my favorite season. Season 4 is probably my least favorite.


----------



## Anubys (Jul 16, 2004)

man, I'm sorry I didn't watch "the other 48 days" in the correct order...that would have made a huge difference in my enjoyment of the rest of season 2...


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

Anubys said:


> man, I'm sorry I didn't watch "the other 48 days" in the correct order...that would have made a huge difference in my enjoyment of the rest of season 2...


Yeah, that was one of the biggest episodes (3x01 being another, as you just found out)...

The good news is, there are more.


----------



## Anubys (Jul 16, 2004)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> Yeah, that was one of the biggest episodes (3x01 being another, as you just found out)...
> 
> The good news is, there are more.


this is a big weekend for me...with March Madness, there are no shows this week to take away valuable LOST time...I should be able to knock out at least 10 eps this weekend...


----------



## MonsterJoe (Feb 19, 2003)

I think I finally caught up with you. Stopped watching the current season, since I started getting confused about which season I was watching.


----------



## Anubys (Jul 16, 2004)

all the files are now transferred to the PS3...seasons 3-5 plus the first 5 eps of season 6 are now waiting for me on it (the rest of season 6 are on my DVR)...

I am all set...let's get this work day over with!


----------



## wouldworker (Sep 7, 2004)

Anubys said:


> by the way...totally off topic...but in case of an earthquake, the WORST place to be is under a door jam or under furniture...that is how you become a pancake...
> 
> the best place to be is next to a big item (couch, bed...etc.) so when the ceiling does fall down, the big furniture will take the brunt of the weight and form a triangle around you where you will not be crushed...


Don't believe everything (or anything) people forward to you. Here's what Snopes says about it: http://www.snopes.com/inboxer/household/triangle.asp


----------



## Anubys (Jul 16, 2004)

wouldworker said:


> Don't believe everything (or anything) people forward to you. Here's what Snopes says about it: http://www.snopes.com/inboxer/household/triangle.asp


I never heard of that...it's what I'd been taught as a child in Egypt in case of an attack by Israel...I assumed it applies to earthquakes as well


----------



## wprager (Feb 19, 2006)

Anubys said:


> all the files are now transferred to the PS3...seasons 3-5 plus the first 5 eps of season 6 are now waiting for me on it (the rest of season 6 are on my DVR)...
> 
> I am all set...let's get this work day over with!


I think you seriously need to call in sick for a week. Is your doctor a Lost fan? I'm sure you could arrange something.

Or just start typing in 4-8-15-16-23-41-<Execute> on your keyboard every hours and 48 minutes. Just that and nothing else. Pretty soon you should be able to take some stress leave.


----------



## Anubys (Jul 16, 2004)

wprager said:


> I think you seriously need to call in sick for a week. Is your doctor a Lost fan? I'm sure you could arrange something.
> 
> Or just start typing in 4-8-15-16-23-41-<Execute> on your keyboard every hours and 48 minutes. Just that and nothing else. Pretty soon you should be able to take some stress leave.




well, I'm certainly leaving early...

btw...one thing that really bugged the crap out of me: hasn't Jack heard of a private investigator? I mean, COME ON...the whole flashback is about him going crazy wanting to know the name of the guy Sarah is seeing. Something that would take a PI...oh...about 2 minutes to find 

not really a big deal but I'm glad I got it off my chest...


----------



## wprager (Feb 19, 2006)

Jack just doesn't feel comfortable with delegating. He thinks he's doing "leadership" but in reality he's just "micro-managing".


----------



## hapdrastic (Mar 31, 2006)

wprager said:


> I think you seriously need to call in sick for a week. Is your doctor a Lost fan? I'm sure you could arrange something.
> 
> Or just start typing in 4-8-15-16-23-41-<Execute> on your keyboard every hours and 48 minutes. Just that and nothing else. Pretty soon you should be able to take some stress leave.


41?


----------



## Anubys (Jul 16, 2004)

hapdrastic said:


> 41?


oooh...didn't even notice that!

shame...shame...shame!


----------



## Alpinemaps (Jul 26, 2004)

wprager said:


> Is your doctor a Lost fan?
> 
> Or just start typing in 4-8-15-16-23-41-<Execute> on your keyboard every hours and 48 minutes.


Are you sure *you* are a Lost fan? 



wprager said:


> Jack just doesn't feel comfortable with delegating. He thinks he's doing "leadership" but in reality he's just "micro-managing".


That described my last boss.


----------



## hefe (Dec 5, 2000)

BTW, another person is blogging his reactions to watching Lost, episode by episode...but a little differently.

He never watched Lost before this season, and is not going back to the beginning. Just figuring it out going forward...he discusses the present season, so don't read unless you are up to date.

The Final Season of LOST as Seen by Someone Who Has Never Seen LOST


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

hefe said:


> BTW, another person is blogging his reactions to watching Lost, episode by episode...but a little differently.
> 
> He never watched Lost before this season, and is not going back to the beginning. Just figuring it out going forward...he discusses the present season, so don't read unless you are up to date.
> 
> The Final Season of LOST as Seen by Someone Who Has Never Seen LOST


I've been following that since it was posted in the Lost humor thread several weeks ago. Whoever is writing that blog is genius. It's freakin' hilarious, especially the drawings.

"Sad Day Monster" LOL!!!


----------



## danterner (Mar 4, 2005)

hapdrastic said:


> 41?


42 shall be the number thou shalt count, and the number of the counting shall be 42. 43 shalt thou not count, neither count thou 41, excepting that thou then proceed to 42. 44 is right out.


----------



## aindik (Jan 23, 2002)

DevdogAZ said:


> I've been following that since it was posted in the Lost humor thread several weeks ago. Whoever is writing that blog is genius. It's freakin' hilarious, especially the drawings.
> 
> "Sad Day Monster" LOL!!!


Me too. I'm the one who posted it here. Either Damon or Carlton posted it on Twitter. Funny stuff.

There is discussion every week over there about whether this is some person pretending to have never watched seasons 1-5, or whether he actually hasn't seen them.


----------



## Anubys (Jul 16, 2004)

that sounds like fun...more incentive for me to watch a lot this weekend!


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

aindik said:


> Me too. I'm the one who posted it here. Either Damon or Carlton posted it on Twitter. Funny stuff.
> 
> There is discussion every week over there about whether this is some person pretending to have never watched seasons 1-5, or whether he actually hasn't seen them.


Yeah, I go back and forth about whether the author actually does know what's going on. But either way, it's still very funny.


----------



## philw1776 (Jan 19, 2002)

hefe said:


> BTW, another person is blogging his reactions to watching Lost, episode by episode...but a little differently.
> 
> He never watched Lost before this season, and is not going back to the beginning. Just figuring it out going forward...he discusses the present season, so don't read unless you are up to date.
> 
> The Final Season of LOST as Seen by Someone Who Has Never Seen LOST


El Hefe you just ruined my afternoon. Gorgeous out but I spent the time reading that blog. Hilarious, esp when some commenters take his commentary about Hurley seriously and chastize the blogger for making jokes about fat people. Best line ever is when the blogger worries that LOST might be about gay porn  and he'd have to shut down the blog.

Hope these arent 'spoilers'.


----------



## madscientist (Nov 12, 2003)

danterner said:


> 42 shall be the number thou shalt count, and the number of the counting shall be 42. 43 shalt thou not count, neither count thou 41, excepting that thou then proceed to 42. 44 is right out.


Ha! My son just chose this DVD to watch tonight so I literally finished watching it 10 minutes ago. Excellent, as always.


----------



## wprager (Feb 19, 2006)

hapdrastic said:


> 41?


I *SWEAR* I typed '42'. The universe must be self-correcting again.


----------



## Anubys (Jul 16, 2004)

up to ep 8 of season 3

so Ben is Alex's father? I'm assuming "for all she knows", he's her father...I'm surprised Kate and Sawyer have not figured out who Alex is...

and Juliette is a prisoner!

ok...I can type here all day but I need to go back and watch some more...time travel :up:


----------



## madscientist (Nov 12, 2003)

My wife and I decided our kids might be old enough so we watched the pilot (episodes 1 & 2) with them tonight, streaming from Netflix. We were thinking it might be fun to watch over the summer. I realized we did not have our HD TV back then: we bought it for the Red Sox run at the World Series in 2004 so we must have seen the first month or so's worth of episodes in SD.

It's much more intense in HD with 5.1 surround sound...! It was fun to watch again and think about all the things that happened in the pilot, and how many of those mysteries are now fully understood. Of course we have deeper mysteries now.


----------



## Anubys (Jul 16, 2004)

it sure would be nice if Charlie dies...but I don't think that will happen...


----------



## Anubys (Jul 16, 2004)

wouldn't there be a ton of dead animals right by that security fence on the island?

so Claire is Jack's half sister...


----------



## Anubys (Jul 16, 2004)

Sun seems to have completely lost her accent 

I don't understand why Locke blew up the Flame station...

"This is going to be more complicated than we thought"  :up:


----------



## Anubys (Jul 16, 2004)

yeay...my favorite red shirt is back...Arzt :up:


----------



## philw1776 (Jan 19, 2002)

Anubys said:


> it sure would be nice if Charlie dies...but I don't think that will happen...


I don't know if this is a spoiler, but the Hobbit is in the 2010 _FlashForward_, so he must be OK.


----------



## Anubys (Jul 16, 2004)

philw1776 said:


> I don't know if this is a spoiler, but the Hobbit is in the 2010 _FlashForward_, so he must be OK.


yeah, that would be a spoiler...but I just heard that he is dating the actress that plays Kate so I figured he was still on the show in some form...

I'm kind of scratching my head wondering how Claire didn't figure out that Jack is her brother...she knew the father (and thus his name) and knew that he was a doctor...etc. I would think any time she meets someone with Sheppard as a last name, the question is asked if they are related to her father...


----------



## Anubys (Jul 16, 2004)

oh yeah...watched through ep 15 of season 3 

it's been a couple of eps since we saw Locke's father and didn't see anything come of it yet...so I'm hoping ep 16 circles back to that arc...

another hot girl bites the dust (pun intended  ) :down::down::down:


----------



## TriBruin (Dec 10, 2003)

Anubys said:


> yeah, that would be a spoiler...but I just heard that he is dating the actress that plays Kate so I figured he was still on the show in some form...
> 
> I'm kind of scratching my head wondering how Claire didn't figure out that Jack is her brother...she knew the father (and thus his name) and knew that he was a doctor...etc. I would think any time she meets someone with Sheppard as a last name, the question is asked if they are related to her father...


IIRC, when Claire first met Christian, he never told her his name. (She didn't want to know.) She doesn't know who her father is.


----------



## TriBruin (Dec 10, 2003)

Anubys said:


> oh yeah...watched through ep 15 of season 3
> 
> it's been a couple of eps since we saw Locke's father and didn't see anything come of it yet...so I'm hoping ep 16 circles back to that arc...
> 
> another hot girl bites the dust (pun intended  ) :down::down::down:


Yea, for as badly handled as the Niki and Palo introduction was handled, their episode was worth the payoff.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

Anubys said:


> yeah, that would be a spoiler...but I just heard that he is dating the actress that plays Kate so I figured he was still on the show in some form...


People being on another show doesn't mean they're gone from Lost...there have been a number of cases where people have other roles but still appear on Lost. So you can't really read too much into that kind of information...


----------



## wprager (Feb 19, 2006)

Anubys said:


> *wouldn't there be a ton of dead animals* right by that security fence on the island?
> 
> so Claire is Jack's half sister...


No. The smarter ones would carry off the curious ones.


----------



## wprager (Feb 19, 2006)

madscientist said:


> My wife and I decided our kids might be old enough so we watched the pilot (episodes 1 & 2) with them tonight, streaming from Netflix. We were thinking it might be fun to watch over the summer. I realized we did not have our HD TV back then: we bought it for the Red Sox run at the World Series in 2004 so we must have seen the first month or so's worth of episodes in SD.
> 
> It's much more intense in HD with 5.1 surround sound...! It was fun to watch again and think about all the things that happened in the pilot, and how many of those mysteries are now fully understood. Of course we have deeper mysteries now.


Just out of curiosity, how old are your kids? I can't wait to watch this with my oldest, but we're a bit on the conservative side about violent and adult content, and he's 13. Technically, this is a TV-14 show and he's turning 14 at the end of the Summer. I full series box set should be out some time in the Fall, so the timing is pretty good. Still, I have my doubts.


----------



## Anubys (Jul 16, 2004)

wprager said:


> Just out of curiosity, how old are your kids? I can't wait to watch this with my oldest, but we're a bit on the conservative side about violent and adult content, and he's 13. Technically, this is a TV-14 show and he's turning 14 at the end of the Summer. I full series box set should be out some time in the Fall, so the timing is pretty good. Still, I have my doubts.


you didn't ask me, but I'll volunteer my answer anyway 

I think it depends on how mature and grounded your kid is...I don't think a switch is flipped when a kid turns 14...for me, I don't see anything in that show that an average 13 year old can't handle...


----------



## Anubys (Jul 16, 2004)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> People being on another show doesn't mean they're gone from Lost...there have been a number of cases where people have other roles but still appear on Lost. So you can't really read too much into that kind of information...


ah, see...when he said he was in flashforward, I thought he meant a flashback/forward in LOST, not the other show!


----------



## Anubys (Jul 16, 2004)

TriBruin said:


> IIRC, when Claire first met Christian, he never told her his name. (She didn't want to know.) She doesn't know who her father is.


huh...I just assumed she would know...how can someone meet their father for the first time and not ask his name?

it seems so unrealistic...but I guess it is what it is...

I wish Desmond would stop saving Charlie's life!


----------



## madscientist (Nov 12, 2003)

wprager said:


> Just out of curiosity, how old are your kids? I can't wait to watch this with my oldest, but we're a bit on the conservative side about violent and adult content, and he's 13. Technically, this is a TV-14 show and he's turning 14 at the end of the Summer. I full series box set should be out some time in the Fall, so the timing is pretty good. Still, I have my doubts.


We are also conservative, mainly because our oldest (daughter) gets scared easily and then can't sleep well. She hates haunted houses, etc. as well. I was the same way so I guess it's my fault. Of course now, I just watched "Zombieland" with my wife last weekend and we both laughed our butts off. So there's hope.

Anyway, my daughter will be 14 in about a week. My son is 12 and seems to take this stuff much more in stride. They both watch things like Psych and Monk, and even Burn Notice, but that's about as much drama/mystery as they get. We also watch a few comedies but really, they watch very little prime time TV.

Anyway, I asked them today what they thought and both of them were fine with it, once I assured them as mentioned earlier that it wasn't just going to be "let's all hide and who gets killed by the smoke monster?" every show.

The pilot was pretty intense; much more so than I remembered. So, I think if they're OK with that they'll be fine for the rest. I did feel a bit compelled to give them some "heads up" on who not to get attached to ("yeah, the pilot's alive but...") and they did cover their eyes in a few places.


----------



## TriBruin (Dec 10, 2003)

Anubys said:


> huh...I just assumed she would know...how can someone meet their father for the first time and not ask his name?
> 
> it seems so unrealistic...but I guess it is what it is...
> 
> I wish Desmond would stop saving Charlie's life!


He was never in her life before, so she didn't want anything to do with him. As far as Claire was concerned, Christian was just another random person who showed up at her door. He wasn't important.


----------



## Anubys (Jul 16, 2004)

another OMG ep (18, season 3)...

flight 815? from Sydney? they found the plane...there were no survivors 

this show is amazing...maybe I can squeeze one more ep tonight!


----------



## wprager (Feb 19, 2006)

Anubys said:


> you didn't ask me, but I'll volunteer my answer anyway
> 
> I think it depends on how mature and grounded your kid is...I don't think a switch is flipped when a kid turns 14...for me, I don't see anything in that show that an average 13 year old can't handle...


<groan> If only I had an average 13-year-old.


----------



## wprager (Feb 19, 2006)

Anubys said:


> huh...I just assumed she would know...how can someone meet their father for the first time and not ask his name?
> 
> it seems so unrealistic...but I guess it is what it is...
> 
> I wish Desmond would stop saving Charlie's life!


I'm sure someone is about to post the transcript, but I think she specifically said to him that she didn't want to know anything about him. She knew who he was (her biological father) but did not want to know any details. So he never got to the point where he could tell her his name.


----------



## philw1776 (Jan 19, 2002)

madscientist said:


> We are also conservative, mainly because our oldest (daughter) gets scared easily and then can't sleep well. She hates haunted houses, etc. as well. I was the same way so I guess it's my fault. Of course now, I just watched "Zombieland" with my wife last weekend and we both laughed our butts off. So there's hope.
> 
> Anyway, my daughter will be 14 in about a week. My son is 12 and seems to take this stuff much more in stride. They both watch things like Psych and Monk, and even Burn Notice, but that's about as much drama/mystery as they get. We also watch a few comedies but really, they watch very little prime time TV.
> 
> ...


Reminds me of my 7 yr old grandaughter. Very imaginative. Very scary about stuff. Loves complicated stories and reads everything. Obviously WAY too young for LOST but I can imagine similar reactions at 13 or so. Bought the Blu-ray 1st 5 seasons, so we'll see in a few years.

Oh wait, guess I need a Blu-ray player. DUH!


----------



## philw1776 (Jan 19, 2002)

Anubys said:


> another OMG ep (18, season 3)...
> 
> flight 815? from Sydney? they found the plane...there were no survivors
> 
> this show is amazing...maybe I can squeeze one more ep tonight!


Hey! Who was that guy watching the Flight 815 newsflash on TV?


----------



## spikedavis (Nov 23, 2003)

philw1776 said:


> Hey! Who was that guy watching the Flight 815 newsflash on TV?


You're getting ahead of yourself.


----------



## getreal (Sep 29, 2003)

philw1776 said:


> Hey! Who was that guy watching the Flight 815 newsflash on TV?



The Lawnmower Man!


----------



## latrobe7 (May 1, 2005)

There's a very handy episode list over at Lostpedia, in case people want to take a quick look where he's at before they comment...

3-18 was the last episode mentioned, BTW


----------



## Anubys (Jul 16, 2004)

crashed and burned last night in the middle of ep 19...Locke locked (tee hee) Sawyer in the Black Rock with Locke's father...

I'm sure we will finally find out that Locke's father is the con man who caused Sawyer's parents' murder/suicide...

2 straight days of only sleeping for 2 hours so I can watch LOST took its toll and I had to go to bed...


----------



## Anubys (Jul 16, 2004)

this question has bothered me for a while now...it's a minor thing that is not relevant to the story but I want to know:

Sun is introduced to the bald guy as part of a match-making deal...they are to check out each other for a possible marriage and are being chaperoned during their "date". They then meet for lunch. Sun clearly expects it to be a date while the bald guy is horrified that she misunderstood as he starts talking about the girl he loves at the U.S.

what am I missing? I thought - as Sun did - that this was an arranged marriage kind of date...at what point was there a misunderstanding?


----------



## Fool Me Twice (Jul 6, 2004)

Baldy went on the date to humor his parents, but is a modern Korean and man of the world with little use for his parent's traditions.


----------



## danterner (Mar 4, 2005)

Anubys said:


> probably a thread about this already but I could not find one...
> 
> here's the situation: I feel like I'm missing out big time on some culture phenomena...I never watched a second of LOST...It always struck me as a night time soap opera kind of show...then I heard it's got some science fiction in it, which got my interest level up...
> 
> ...


Now that you are at about the half-way point of the series, I'm wondering if you have any remaining reservations about the show being a "Desperate Housewives" night-time soap opera...


----------



## Anubys (Jul 16, 2004)

danterner said:


> Now that you are at about the half-way point of the series, I'm wondering if you have any remaining reservations about the show being a "Desperate Housewives" night-time soap opera...


hey, I did call the Sawyer/Kate relationship


----------



## jking (Mar 23, 2005)

Anubys said:


> this question has bothered me for a while now...it's a minor thing that is not relevant to the story but I want to know:
> 
> Sun is introduced to the bald guy as part of a match-making deal...they are to check out each other for a possible marriage and are being chaperoned during their "date". They then meet for lunch. Sun clearly expects it to be a date while the bald guy is horrified that she misunderstood as he starts talking about the girl he loves at the U.S.
> 
> what am I missing? I thought - as Sun did - that this was an arranged marriage kind of date...at what point was there a misunderstanding?


They both knew it was an arranged date, but Sun kind of liked him and thought he kind of liked her too. He thought they were both on the same page and were just spending time together to humor their parents.


----------



## stellie93 (Feb 25, 2006)

Anubys said:


> this question has bothered me for a while now...it's a minor thing that is not relevant to the story but I want to know:
> 
> Sun is introduced to the bald guy


Whew! I thought we were going to discuss whether they slept together or had sex.


----------



## Anubys (Jul 16, 2004)

stellie93 said:


> Whew! I thought we were going to discuss whether they slept together or had sex.


I skimmed through the thread for that ep...I could not believe how many people thought they didn't have sex! I thought they were joking but they were dead serious (and dead wrong, of course!)...no hindsight here, it was clear that sex had taken place...she was saying no when he went back for seconds...

glad I missed THAT argument...

finished ep 19...I didn't think Sawyer was going to kill the con man...didn't have it in him...but then the writers decided to make the con man the stupidest guy in the world 

ok, I'll give the writers the benefit of the doubt...the guy thought he was dead already and had nothing to lose...ok...I'll let it slide...

started watching ep 20 but had to go to bed...so...Ben was NOT born on the island (he probably means it metaphorically)...he hates being called a liar (which he is!) and he hates it when people tell him what he can't do...hmmm...


----------



## JYoung (Jan 16, 2002)

Anubys said:


> started watching ep 20 but had to go to bed...so...Ben was NOT born on the island (he probably means it metaphorically)...he hates being called a liar (which he is!) and he hates it when people tell him what he can't do...hmmm...


Do you think Ben might have some issues?


----------



## Anubys (Jul 16, 2004)

JYoung said:


> Do you think Ben might have some issues?


I don't know what you're talking about. He's as normal as a $4 bill.


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

Anubys, I can't wait to hear what you have to say after you finish S3. There are a couple of amazing episodes coming up that you should get to within the next day or two.


----------



## Anubys (Jul 16, 2004)

DevdogAZ said:


> Anubys, I can't wait to hear what you have to say after you finish S3. There are a couple of amazing episodes coming up that you should get to within the next day or two.


argh...not the next day or two...try Friday night...I might be able to finish ep 20 Thursday night, but that's not a sure thing...my schedule sucks the rest of the week...

this is torture...2-3 whole days without LOST (and I'm being serious!)...


----------



## robbhimself (Sep 13, 2006)

imagine watching with a writers strike thrown in the middle..


----------



## Anubys (Jul 16, 2004)

I forgot to mention one of my favorite LOST moment so far:

Danielle coming to the Black Rock, talks with John about the dynamite (John tells her where the dynamite is, as if she's not the one who showed him!)...then takes a whole box and leaves...

the entire conversation is done with the ease and airy feel of two people bumping into each other at a coffee shop and talking about the weather :up:

no questions asked by either of them...John has someone locked up and screaming...she's getting a box of dynamite...just another average day in an otherwise boring afternoon!

it was totally awesome...love it!


----------



## getreal (Sep 29, 2003)

Anubys said:


> I forgot to mention one of my favorite LOST moment so far:
> 
> Danielle coming to the Black Rock ...
> <snip>
> ...


LOL! Great observation! :up:


----------



## aindik (Jan 23, 2002)

Anubys said:


> I forgot to mention one of my favorite LOST moment so far:
> 
> Danielle coming to the Black Rock, talks with John about the dynamite (John tells her where the dynamite is, as if she's not the one who showed him!)...then takes a whole box and leaves...
> 
> ...


The failure by the characters to treat weird happenings on the island as weird things, the weirdness of which any normal person would bring up to their fellow castaways in conversation, will start to get less and less awesome over time, when you start to realize that this unnatural method of speaking is written to avoid answering any questions.


----------



## MonsterJoe (Feb 19, 2003)

Just struggled through the Nikki/Paolo episode. I had been dreading it.

Talk about a near miss with jumping the shark.


----------



## danterner (Mar 4, 2005)

I thought it had a certain razzle-dazzle. I kind of liked it.


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

I never understood what people didn't like about Nikki and Paolo. I was glad to see new characters, especially a hot chick.


----------



## TriBruin (Dec 10, 2003)

MonsterJoe said:


> Just struggled through the Nikki/Paolo episode. I had been dreading it.
> 
> Talk about a near miss with jumping the shark.


I will admit I haven't watched it since the first time, but I remember it to be very funny and enjoyable. (I think also the fact that N&P were very despised and everyone was dreading their episode, made it that much more undetectably enjoyable. )

Who knows if I will feel the same way when I re-watch the series.


----------



## MonsterJoe (Feb 19, 2003)

DevdogAZ said:


> I never understood what people didn't like about Nikki and Paolo. I was glad to see new characters, especially a hot chick.





TriBruin said:


> I will admit I haven't watched it since the first time, but I remember it to be very funny and enjoyable. (I think also the fact that N&P were very despised and everyone was dreading their episode, made it that much more undetectably enjoyable. )
> 
> Who knows if I will feel the same way when I re-watch the series.


It just felt very unnatural. Even the other characters on the show acted really awkward around them.


----------



## JMikeD (Jun 10, 2002)

DevdogAZ said:


> I never understood what people didn't like about Nikki and Paolo.


Me, neither.


----------



## getreal (Sep 29, 2003)

DevdogAZ said:


> I never understood what people didn't like about Nikki and Paolo. I was glad to see new characters, especially a hot chick.


We (the audience) had already come to know the main characters over a couple of seasons, and these two nitwits popped up suddenly in Season 3, coming from the background to the foreground, out of nowhere. It was like uninvited guests who were butting into conversations and overstaying their welcome.

I think if they were introduced more gradually, there would have been no problem. Or they could have been part of the Tailies and worked out better with the storyline.

But Darlton paid attention to viewer feedback, and understood that they needed to nip that situation in the bud.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

getreal said:


> But Darlton paid attention to viewer feedback, and understood that they needed to nip that situation in the bud.


Ironically, Nikki and Paolo were there in the first place because Darlton paid attention to viewer feedback...people complaining that we never saw any of the survivors except the main cast. They learned their lesson, and stopped paying much attention to viewer feedback.


----------



## aindik (Jan 23, 2002)

DevdogAZ said:


> I never understood what people didn't like about Nikki and Paolo. I was glad to see new characters, especially a hot chick.


I think it was the rewriting of scenes we already saw to insert Nikki and Paolo into them that put me over the edge.


----------



## Fool Me Twice (Jul 6, 2004)

I don't remember who said it here, but they put it brilliantly by saying it was like Nikki and Paolo were contest winners who won a trip to the set. They just didn't fit.


----------



## danterner (Mar 4, 2005)

Fool Me Twice said:


> I don't remember who said it here, but they put it brilliantly by saying it was like Nikki and Paolo were contest winners who won a trip to the set. They just didn't fit.


They reminded me of Rosencrantz and Guildenstern.


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

To be fair (spoliler about current season, Anubys don't read):



Spoiler



There was a bit of a throwback to their story in one of the season 6 episodes...maybe they are the crux of the whole story? Jacob or MIB are diamond smugglers who were shipwrecked on the island


----------



## tewcewl (Dec 18, 2004)

danterner said:


> They reminded me of Rosencrantz and Guildenstern.


Funny you mention that. That was their original intention. They were to be a "wink, nudge, nudge" characters that would gently poke fun of the show.

Great movie, by the way.


----------



## Anubys (Jul 16, 2004)

I only had 10 minutes to go in ep 20, season 3...boy, those 10 minutes were full of stuff...

we "saw" Jacob for 1/4 of a second...we heard him (I don't think Ben was faking it, now that I saw someone in the chair)...we got to see how the Darma people died (and how Roger ended up where he was with all the beer!)...and...let me see...I think I'm forgetting one small detail...

hmmm...oh yeah

LOCKE GOT SHOT AND LEFT FOR DEAD 

otherwise, those 10 minutes were pretty boring!


----------



## Anubys (Jul 16, 2004)

that's it...I canceled my meetings for tomorrow (it's good to be the boss  ) and I have taken Friday off...

I plan on knocking out the remainder of season 3 as well as most of 4 before this weekend is over...my only problem is that I don't want to finish too fast and then have to wait a whole week (like the rest of you poor souls) for the next LOST fix 

I'm getting the same anxiety I get when reading a book that I really enjoy...total enjoyment with increasing dread as the end starts to get near and with it the certainty that the magic ride will be over...


----------



## TriBruin (Dec 10, 2003)

Anubys said:


> that's it...I canceled my meetings for tomorrow (it's good to be the boss  ) and I have taken Friday off...
> 
> I plan on knocking out the remainder of season 3 as well as most of 4 before this weekend is over...my only problem is that I don't want to finish too fast and then have to wait a whole week (like the rest of you poor souls) for the next LOST fix
> 
> I'm getting the same anxiety I get when reading a book that I really enjoy...total enjoyment with increasing dread as the end starts to get near and with it the certainty that the magic ride will be over...


Are you Tivoing S6 right now so that you can move right in to it and not have to wait for the DVD/Blu-Rays?


----------



## Anubys (Jul 16, 2004)

TriBruin said:


> Are you Tivoing S6 right now so that you can move right in to it and not have to wait for the DVD/Blu-Rays?


yes...I missed the first 4 eps of season 6 before I started to Tivo them...but I've downloaded those from TvTorrents and already loaded them on my PS3...

and, for the record, LOST is number 1 on the priority list on 3 different DVRs!


----------



## brermike (Jun 1, 2006)

Anubys said:


> that's it...I canceled my meetings for tomorrow (it's good to be the boss  ) and I have taken Friday off...
> 
> I plan on knocking out the remainder of season 3 as well as most of 4 before this weekend is over...my only problem is that I don't want to finish too fast and then have to wait a whole week (like the rest of you poor souls) for the next LOST fix
> 
> I'm getting the same anxiety I get when reading a book that I really enjoy...total enjoyment with increasing dread as the end starts to get near and with it the certainty that the magic ride will be over...


You're in for quite a treat with the remaining season 3 episodes, season 4, and rest of the series (so far). FYI, season 4 was truncated due to the writer's strike in the middle but they were able to still tell the complete story line for that season. You'll notice the pace pick-up a bit in the last 6 hours which aired after the strike. Love reading your reactions as you make it through!


----------



## MickeS (Dec 26, 2002)

getreal said:


> I think if they were introduced more gradually, there would have been no problem.


I think they were, actually. I too never understood what was so bad about them.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

MickeS said:


> I think they were, actually. I too never understood what was so bad about them.


I think it was just a case of internet whiners getting what they asked for.

They whined about the people in the background never coming into the front.

Then, when Nikki and Paulo were introduced (as a direct result of the whining), they whined about new characters coming out of nowhere.

At which point the writers wisely swore off paying attention to internet whining.


----------



## MickeS (Dec 26, 2002)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> I think it was just a case of internet whiners getting what they asked for.
> 
> They whined about the people in the background never coming into the front.
> 
> ...


They didn't have a problem with Arztztztz. He came out of nowhere too, and was killed off right away.

Of course, he wasn't young and good looking... I think Lost viewers identified more with him.


----------



## gchance (Dec 6, 2002)

MickeS said:


> They didn't have a problem with Arztztztz. He came out of nowhere too, and was killed off right away.


Which is a shame, because I liked the character as soon as they introduced him. I loved his little diatribe while wrapping the dynamite.

Greg


----------



## Anubys (Jul 16, 2004)

I loved Arzt 

I thought introducing new people from the crash was long overdue...so when Nikkie and Paolo came to the forefront, I was very glad...it was disappointing to see them get the red shirt treatment (albeit over a couple of eps)...


----------



## JYoung (Jan 16, 2002)

MickeS said:


> They didn't have a problem with Arztztztz. He came out of nowhere too, and was killed off right away.


Which of course gave us


----------



## gchance (Dec 6, 2002)

Anubys said:


> I loved Arzt
> 
> I thought introducing new people from the crash was long overdue...so when Nikkie and Paolo came to the forefront, I was very glad...it was disappointing to see them get the red shirt treatment (albeit over a couple of eps)...


The producers said early on to pay attention because they could easily kill off characters and have new ones come to the forefront. After we started losing characters (Ethan Rom being revealed as an Other and then dying, Boone) I kept waiting for it to happen but it didn't. When it finally did, they just handled it all wrong.

Arzt was introduced pretty well. He started being featured as "the annoying guy who talks too much", but he was interacting with the RIGHT people. I dunno, his interactions were different than Nikki & Paolo, from the moment they opened their mouths my first thought was, "And you are?"

I dunno, I think if they'd slowly had them start talking to the regulars it would have been fine, but out of the blue here's this random guy suddenly questioning everything the main characters were, and arguing with the random hot girl who didn't get down to her bra & panties like Kate did.

Greg


----------



## spikedavis (Nov 23, 2003)

You're almost to the part I've been waiting for. 

This is going to be good. In my opinion from here on out is when the show hits it's stride.


----------



## Anubys (Jul 16, 2004)

spikedavis said:


> You're almost to the part I've been waiting for.
> 
> This is going to be good. In my opinion from here on out is when the show hits it's stride.


I don't know how the show could possibly get any better...I am so enjoying every second of it...I've read the complaints in the threads and I don't agree with a single one of them...sure, I've had nit-picky things here and there, but the overall story, mysteries, and pace have been nothing short of brilliant...

fanboy to the nth degree here...


----------



## Anubys (Jul 16, 2004)

Die, Charlie, DIE!


----------



## spikedavis (Nov 23, 2003)

Anubys said:


> I don't know how the show could possibly get any better...I am so enjoying every second of it...I've read the complaints in the threads and I don't agree with a single one of them...sure, I've had nit-picky things here and there, but the overall story, mysteries, and pace have been nothing short of brilliant...
> 
> fanboy to the nth degree here...


Oh you just wait.


----------



## Anubys (Jul 16, 2004)

Hurley the hero! :up::up::up:

and while I was upset with Jack for not killing Ben, I agree with his plan to not kill him until he sees the plan totally fall apart...

ok...got to go back and finish the last 20 minutes...


----------



## Anubys (Jul 16, 2004)

ok...while I'm happy that Charlie is dead, I don't get why he did so...

there was no need to close the door and save the station since he had already killed the jammer...what am I missing?


----------



## Anubys (Jul 16, 2004)

oh my...the Jack story was a flash forward!


----------



## Anubys (Jul 16, 2004)

wait wait wait wait...ep 1, season 4...

Hurley is part of the Oceanic 6?

SIX?

Jack, Kate, and Hurley...who are the other 3? what happened to the rest? 

damn it...it's 4 AM...I got to sleep sometime! ok...maybe I'll just finish this ep...

of course, that's what I said 2 eps ago, then 1 ep ago...


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

Oh, you poor sad fellow.

Now do you see the wisdom of having the show doled out in weekly installments?


----------



## 3D (Oct 9, 2001)

Anubys said:


> oh my...the Jack story was a flash forward!


This was the finale that I alluded to earlier that was downright torture to have to wait eight months for another episode.


----------



## crowfan (Dec 27, 2003)

Jack screaming after Kate "We have to go back!" - one of my favorite "holy s***!" moments of Lost.

Love this thread! So glad you're loving the show.


----------



## philw1776 (Jan 19, 2002)

Anubys said:


> oh my...the Jack story was a *flash forward*!


We try not to use that term given its unfortunate association with a contemporary somewhat incoherent show that, worse yet, brace yourself now, has 'Charlie' in a prominent role.


----------



## Anubys (Jul 16, 2004)

slept for 3 hours...could not do anything but dream about LOST...so I got my butt out of bed and am now watching ep 2 of season 4

Jesus...what the heck is going on?! if everyone started doing a broadway song and dance, it would not be any weirder...

at least Naomi is already dead...that is one ugly woman...

Miles:" how stupid do you think I am?"

Jack:"I don't know...how stupid are you?" :up:


----------



## brermike (Jun 1, 2006)

Anubys said:


> ok...while I'm happy that Charlie is dead, I don't get why he did so...
> 
> there was no need to close the door and save the station since he had already killed the jammer...what am I missing?


A couple things. He knew Desmond would stop at nothing to be able to talk to Penny, possibly risking his own life once he heard her voice. The big one however, is that at this point, Charlie realized he really was fated to die (everything Desmond said he saw was coming true) and he knew he needed to die to ensure his friends were saved, based on what Desmond had told him. Whether or not this sacrifice made any difference remains to be seen.


----------



## MickeS (Dec 26, 2002)

Speaking of Miles... the introduction of that character is probably still the moment that most threw me for a loop in this series. It just did not mesh with everything going on up until that point... and required a huge leap of faith on my part in the writers' ability. I am still not sure that leap of faith is being rewarded as far as that character goes...


----------



## kdelande (Dec 17, 2001)

MickeS said:


> Speaking of Miles... the introduction of that character is probably still the moment that most threw me for a loop in this series. It just did not mesh with everything going on up until that point... and required a huge leap of faith on my part in the writers' ability. I am still not sure that leap of faith is being rewarded as far as that character goes...


I definitely feel that Miles is somewhat of the odd man out in the current group. He hangs around, gets a line or 2 here and there, and that's about it.

Hoping there's some payoff to him still being around.

KD


----------



## gchance (Dec 6, 2002)

Now that you know Jack wants to get back to the island, I can share with you one of the funniest Lost sites in the world. I give you: WE HAZ TO GO BAK.

You can buy a shirt from Cafepress, too.









Greg


----------



## spikedavis (Nov 23, 2003)

Anubys said:


> at least Naomi is already dead...that is one ugly woman...


Uhhhh. No.


----------



## spikedavis (Nov 23, 2003)

brermike said:


> A couple things. He knew Desmond would stop at nothing to be able to talk to Penny, possibly risking his own life once he heard her voice. The big one however, is that at this point, Charlie realized he really was fated to die (everything Desmond said he saw was coming true) and he knew he needed to die to ensure his friends were saved, based on what Desmond had told him. Whether or not this sacrifice made any difference remains to be seen.


If he hadn't closed the door, the entire station would have flooded and Desmond more than likely would have died. He had to give Desmond the message that the freighter wasn't Penny's boat.


----------



## MickeS (Dec 26, 2002)

spikedavis said:


> If he hadn't closed the door, the entire station would have flooded


IIRC the laws of physics would have prevented that, since the water would not have been able to reach the roof of that room. Of course, this is TV, so I think the idea was as you describe. Now that I think about it, I think the radio room Charlie was in should not have been able to be completely filled either.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

spikedavis said:


> If he hadn't closed the door, the entire station would have flooded and Desmond more than likely would have died. He had to give Desmond the message that the freighter wasn't Penny's boat.


But he could just as easily have gone through the door and then closed it.

I think the real answer is as somebody said earlier...he just gave up on living, and accepted that he was going to die. So why not now?


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

Anubys said:


> slept for 3 hours...could not do anything but dream about LOST...so I got my butt out of bed and am now watching ep 2 of season 4
> 
> at least Naomi is already dead...that is one ugly woman...


Anubys, you need to get some more sleep. Marsha Thomason is anything but ugly.


spikedavis said:


> Uhhhh. No.


This.


----------



## Anubys (Jul 16, 2004)

I just finished ep 4 of season 4...so much is going on, I'm having a tough time remembering what I wanted to comment on...

Kate jumped on that deal too quickly...but my hunch that her son is Aaron proved correct...

the Sayid story is fascinating...can't wait to see the background to THAT...

it's only 10 PM...I think I have a good shot of finishing season 4 today! 

so the 6 are Kate, Jack, Hurley, Sayid plus 2 more...one of the 2 just died, is black (probably), and nobody came to his funeral...I can't imagine who that would be other than Rose (but where would Bernard be?!)...and I thought the dead person was male...

hmmm...


----------



## Anubys (Jul 16, 2004)

I really hope Desmond doesn't die...

my oh my...but yes, this is getting better and better...


----------



## Anubys (Jul 16, 2004)

what the heck...I'll say it...Juliette's boobs are very bouncy in this ep :up:

I like Dan...it makes no sense why he would agree to a plan to kill everyone on the island...

the Desmond/Penny phone call was very touching...even I was moved by it (and I usually laugh at these things)...

Damn, but I'm having an awesome time...what am I going to do when I run out of eps?


----------



## Anubys (Jul 16, 2004)

when did Kate become that stupid?

she bumps into the 2 new people in the jungle...they have a gun...she knows they are lying...and she turns her back to the one with the gun while she is confronting them with their lies 

that was a little too much...


----------



## Anubys (Jul 16, 2004)

that Ben is some piece of work...he takes Juliette to see her dead lover and then tells her "you're mine" :up:

glad to see that Dan was not planning on killing everyone...

almost done with ep 6...


----------



## Anubys (Jul 16, 2004)

crap...the torrent for ep 7 is the one with the director commentary...so I have to download the ep from a different torrent...argh...there goes at least an hour


----------



## gchance (Dec 6, 2002)

Anubys said:


> that Ben is some piece of work...he takes Juliette to see her dead lover and then tells her "you're mine" :up:


By far one of Michael Emerson's creepiest scenes. His tone of voice there, just... gah.

But Juliet's boobs... they're ver' nice-a.

Greg


----------



## MickeS (Dec 26, 2002)

Anubys said:


> so the 6 are Kate, Jack, Hurley, Sayid plus 2 more...one of the 2 just died, is black (probably), and nobody came to his funeral...I can't imagine who that would be


At least you'll find out quickly... those of us watching in real time had to wait a LONG time to find that out... it was killing me.


----------



## Anubys (Jul 16, 2004)

MickeS said:


> At least you'll find out quickly... those of us watching in real time had to wait a LONG time to find that out... it was killing me.


Jin and Sun it is...I don't get why Sun didn't deny the affair...it would have been so easy..."gosh, Juliette, you'll stop at nothing!"...that would have solved it right then and there...


----------



## Anubys (Jul 16, 2004)

what in the world is this? The captain of the ship answered all the questions (and people asked the right questions) honestly and without hesitation or incomplete riddles...

how is that possible?!


----------



## spikedavis (Nov 23, 2003)

Anubys said:


> what in the world is this? The captain of the ship answered all the questions (and people asked the right questions) honestly and without hesitation or incomplete riddles...
> 
> how is that possible?!


...or did he?


----------



## Anubys (Jul 16, 2004)

son of a...

they got me with Jin and Sun...now I wonder if the headstone is symbolic or if Jin did make it out then died later on...

but that was a good twist...


----------



## Anubys (Jul 16, 2004)

spikedavis said:


> ...or did he?


never believe anyone or anything you see or hear, right? 

so I'm going to pretend I didn't see Michael


----------



## Anubys (Jul 16, 2004)

glad to see that Michael is still as dumb as a rock...


----------



## Anubys (Jul 16, 2004)

up to ep 9 now (was going to stop at 7...oh well)...

Ben sees Sayid on TV...the words in the crawl on the TV are the correct letters of his name but not connected properly...can't explain it, but it's not correct the way they did it...

I guess Claire is dead in the explosion...which would explain why Kate has Aaron...Danielle and Carl are also dead in addition to a few red shirts...I think this is the first ep after the writers' strike...I'd say they came back with a "bang"


----------



## philw1776 (Jan 19, 2002)

Just when you got rid of your hated Charlie, the damn writers bring odious Michael back


----------



## Anubys (Jul 16, 2004)

gosh...there is nothing sexier than a woman wearing a man's shirt (which is french cut on the sides) and white panties underneath...

totally forgot about the need for only Claire to be raising Aaron...uh oh!


----------



## Anubys (Jul 16, 2004)

philw1776 said:


> Just when you got rid of your hated Charlie, the damn writers bring odious Michael back


well, at least he's back so I can enjoy seeing him get beaten and tortured!


----------



## Anubys (Jul 16, 2004)

move the island?

MOVE THE ISLAND?!

I could have sat down and made a list of 100 things the writers would come up with to thwart the attack...move the island would not have made the list!

I love this show!

just finished ep 11 of season 4...


----------



## philw1776 (Jan 19, 2002)

Anubys said:


> move the island?
> 
> MOVE THE ISLAND?!
> 
> ...


It's a *GREAT* show!

LOST never fails to amaze. And I say this as a jaundiced SF fan since the Big Bang.


----------



## Anubys (Jul 16, 2004)

damn it...I just spent the last 45 minutes watching the West Virginia / Kentucky game...I go back to watch ep 13, and it's done with the director's commentary, not the regular audio...

I could have spent the last 45 minutes downloading that ep from a different torrent...

damn it...there goes an hour getting this ep ready to watch


----------



## Delta13 (Jan 25, 2003)

Your pace is so fast - the torture you are going to feel when you finally catch up and run out of episodes to watch mid-season 6. Oh wait, it'll be the same torture the rest of us currently endure! Carry on ...


----------



## Anubys (Jul 16, 2004)

Delta13 said:


> Your pace is so fast - the torture you are going to feel when you finally catch up and run out of episodes to watch mid-season 6. Oh wait, it'll be the same torture the rest of us currently endure! Carry on ...


I know! I keep telling myself to slow down but I can't...now I know how drug addicts keep taking more and more...

I'm in the middle of ep 13...time traveling bunnies :up:


----------



## Anubys (Jul 16, 2004)

OMG...what an ending to season 4!

season 5, here I come! but I promise, only one ep tonight and then I go to bed...I have to save something for next weekend...


----------



## Anubys (Jul 16, 2004)

/Richard give John a compass. John looks at it...

- "What is this?"

- "It's a compass"

- "What does it do?"

- "It points North"

no, it's not from the movie Airplane!


----------



## Anubys (Jul 16, 2004)

Anubys said:


> ... I promise, only one ep tonight and then I go to bed...


I'm a liar...I think I'll watch one more


----------



## Fool Me Twice (Jul 6, 2004)

Anubys, you're now far enough along to watch this awesome fan video. Very appropriate.


----------



## Anubys (Jul 16, 2004)

Fool Me Twice said:


> Anubys, you're now far enough along to watch this awesome fan video. Very appropriate.


OMG, that's awesome...and sadly, too close to the truth...for the record, my pee jar is much bigger 

I have decided to watch ep 3...but this time, I really mean it when I say it's the last one tonight


----------



## wprager (Feb 19, 2006)

I loved how the pee jar was getting fuller and fuller. It would have been even funnier if the camera showed the last water bottle empty, then the pee jar not quite so full in the next cut.


----------



## Anubys (Jul 16, 2004)

Sun's decision is a curious one...if I have to choose between one of my kids and my wife, there is no way in the world I'm choosing my wife...

yes, I'm up to ep 6 of season 5


----------



## Anubys (Jul 16, 2004)

Ben just left Jack in the church to fulfill a promise to an old friend...

I bet I know what it is...he's going to kill Penny.

Penny is the sexiest woman on this show...I hope I'm wrong...but that has got to be it...which is also how Desmond will come back to the island (since Penny will be gone)...

anyway, that's my prediction...

too bad about Charlotte...I liked her...I think she is the little girl who gave Ben his birthday present (the doll) way back when...


----------



## Anubys (Jul 16, 2004)

"we're not going to Guam, are we?"


----------



## spikedavis (Nov 23, 2003)

Anubys said:


> "we're not going to Guam, are we?"


I love Frank.


----------



## Fool Me Twice (Jul 6, 2004)

I want to be as cool as Frank when I grow up.

I'm gonna need more chest hair.


----------



## philw1776 (Jan 19, 2002)

Anubys said:


> Ben just left Jack in the church to fulfill a promise to an old friend...
> 
> I bet I know what it is...he's going to kill Penny.
> 
> *Penny is the sexiest woman on this show*...I hope I'm wrong...but that has got to be it...which is also how Desmond will come back to the island (since Penny will be gone)...


Serious case of the hots for Penny. Then again, I'm a Scotsman like Desmond, brutha.


__
https://flic.kr/p/3859377979


----------



## TriBruin (Dec 10, 2003)

Anubys said:


> *Penny is the sexiest woman on this show*...I hope I'm wrong...but that has got to be it...which is also how Desmond will come back to the island (since Penny will be gone)...


If you want to see _MORE_ of Sonya, I recommend "Tell Me You Love Me" that aired on HBO a few years ago. (You would also get to see more of Ian Somerhalder, but that isn't as important.)


----------



## spikedavis (Nov 23, 2003)

TriBruin said:


> If you want to see _MORE_ of Sonya, I recommend "Tell Me You Love Me" that aired on HBO a few years ago. (You would also get to see more of Ian Somerhalder, but that isn't as important.)


You definetly get an eyeful.


----------



## Alpinemaps (Jul 26, 2004)

Anubys said:


> Penny is the sexiest woman on this show...


Yes. Yes, she is.


----------



## tewcewl (Dec 18, 2004)

Holy crap, Anubys, your pace is blistering. How many episodes a day are you averaging now?


----------



## Anubys (Jul 16, 2004)

tewcewl said:


> Holy crap, Anubys, your pace is blistering. How many episodes a day are you averaging now?


probably 1 on work days and then 7-10 on Friday and Saturday...

I lucked out this Sunday with the wife and kids taking a long nap...so I was able to watch another 4 yesterday...

I'm going to try to stay away this week so I can save them all up for the weekend...but I should be all caught up with you guys by Sunday


----------



## vman (Feb 9, 2001)

Anubys said:


> probably 1 on work days and then 7-10 on Friday and Saturday...
> 
> I lucked out this Sunday with the wife and kids taking a long nap...so I was able to watch another 4 yesterday...
> 
> I'm going to try to stay away this week so I can save them all up for the weekend...but I should be all caught up with you guys by Sunday


Man, it is not going to be pretty when you are caught up and you can't get your Lost fix!


----------



## robbhimself (Sep 13, 2006)

just a couple more months and none of us will get our fix


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

Yeah, at least he will never have that horrible between-seasons wait!


----------



## Marc (Jun 26, 1999)

aindik said:


> Again: available free from ABC.com pretty immediately after airtime. The entire series is up there now.


Now that I've finally finished season 5 myself, I find that this isn't completely true. ABC is only keeping the past 5 episodes from season 6 online.


----------



## Anubys (Jul 16, 2004)

vman said:


> Man, it is not going to be pretty when you are caught up and you can't get your Lost fix!


I can stop any time I want to...and to prove it, I didn't watch any yesterday!

see? I'm the master of my domain

serenity now...serenity now...serenity now...


----------



## danterner (Mar 4, 2005)

Marc said:


> Now that I've finally finished season 5 myself, I find that this isn't completely true. ABC is only keeping the past 5 episodes from season 6 online.


Check tv.com -- I believe they have more than that available for viewing (though they too seem to have a few missing episodes here and there).


----------



## MickeS (Dec 26, 2002)

It's worth the $9 to watch it on Netflix instant viewing too.


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

danterner said:


> Check tv.com -- I believe they have more than that available for viewing (though they too seem to have a few missing episodes here and there).


TV.com is owned by CBS. Do they stream ABC shows there? I'd think ABC shows would only be available on ABC.com or Hulu (in which ABC is a part owner).


----------



## hefe (Dec 5, 2000)

MickeS said:


> It's worth the $9 to watch it on Netflix instant viewing too.


I would think you could even just start a trial membership to watch those episodes and not wind up paying anything.


----------



## Marc (Jun 26, 1999)

MickeS said:


> It's worth the $9 to watch it on Netflix instant viewing too.


Netflix streaming was my best friend for seasons 1-5!


----------



## danterner (Mar 4, 2005)

DevdogAZ said:


> TV.com is owned by CBS. Do they stream ABC shows there? I'd think ABC shows would only be available on ABC.com or Hulu (in which ABC is a part owner).


It looks like what they do is provide a "Watch Full Episode" link (see here, for example) that links back to the ABC site. For example, the arrow next to the Season One episode "Born to Run" links to http://abc.go.com/watch/lost/93372/42127/born-to-run?rfr=abc


----------



## Anubys (Jul 16, 2004)

well, I was able to last 2 whole days without a fix...

just watched ep 8 of season 5 (the flashes stop and Sawyer, Juliette, Miles, Dan, and Jin are with Dharma in 1974)...the ep ends in 1977 with Sawyer going out to meet the gang, who just landed...

what an amazing ep...griping from start to finish...as good an ep as LOST has put together...

what I can't believe is this: you guys had to wait a week to find out what happens next...not me, suckers, I'm going to watch ep 9 TODAY!

but, yes, I can quit any time I want to...I just don't want to


----------



## hefe (Dec 5, 2000)

You've been mainlining Lost pretty hard for a while here...I'm thinking that come May you're going to be a wreck.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

hefe said:


> You've been mainlining Lost pretty hard for a while here...I'm thinking that come May you're going to be a wreck.


But then he'll have all those USA summer shows to decompress with...


----------



## Anubys (Jul 16, 2004)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> But then he'll have all those USA summer shows to decompress with...


my DVRs runneth over...I have half a season worth of Big Love, Modern Family, 2.5 men, big bang, spartacus, ...etc. to watch...I hath forsaken almost everything in favor of LOST

small consolation...but a far cry from USA :shudder:


----------



## NoThru22 (May 6, 2005)

Anubys said:


> ...griping from start to finish...


This is how most "Lost" fans on the forum react to the show.


----------



## sieglinde (Aug 11, 2002)

I haven't watched last night's yet but the few spoilers I have been seeing say WATCH IT!!!

You will enjoy season 6.


----------



## Anubys (Jul 16, 2004)

I've been really dreading catching up and running out of eps...I'm almost not enjoying it anymore because every minute I watch is one minute closer to the end 

I finished ep 11 of season 5. Can't believe that Sayid could not kill Ben...jeez, even Sawyer now knows to shoot the head, not the chest 

I wonder why Sawyer couldn't just claim Jack, Kate, Hurley, and Sayid were his crew that were lost 3 years ago...


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

Anubys said:


> I wonder why Sawyer couldn't just claim Jack, Kate, Hurley, and Sayid were his crew that were lost 3 years ago...


Would the Dharma folk accept anybody who had been roaming the island for three years?


----------



## Anubys (Jul 16, 2004)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> Would the Dharma folk accept anybody who had been roaming the island for three years?


it wouldn't be easy, but Sawyer earned their trust...it's a big island and the hostiles roam it...so they were hiding and surviving until 3 years later when they bumped into each other...it could work...


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

Anubys said:


> it wouldn't be easy, but Sawyer earned their trust...it's a big island and the hostiles roam it...


But that's the point...what are the odds that our guys could roam the island for THREE FRIKKIN' YEARS without being in cahoots with the Hostiles?

I'd say Sawyer made the right call...


----------



## philw1776 (Jan 19, 2002)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> But that's the point...what are the odds that our guys could roam the island for THREE FRIKKIN' YEARS without being in cahoots with the Hostiles?


Spolier to be avoided by those who aren't current..



Spoiler



Rose & her husband say Hello!


----------



## spikedavis (Nov 23, 2003)

philw1776 said:


> Spolier to be avoided by those who aren't current..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Right, but if they walked into Dharmaville too-they'd be under suspicion.


----------



## Anubys (Jul 16, 2004)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> But that's the point...what are the odds that our guys could roam the island for THREE FRIKKIN' YEARS without being in cahoots with the Hostiles?
> 
> I'd say Sawyer made the right call...


the Dharma people have lived on the island for more than 3 years and THEY are not in cahoots with the hostiles. So it's an entirely possible proposition.

obviously, it's not an argument that we can eventually settle but I will point out my sig as the final arbiter on who is more likely to be right


----------



## Anubys (Jul 16, 2004)

just finished ep 12 of season 5

any ep centered around Ben is always great...he is such a fantastic character...and now it seems that Penny isn't dead? but then why does he need to apologize to Desmond? just for trying to kill her?

adios Cesar...showing Ben a gun is just asking to get killed 

I still can't believe Sun left her kid to look for her husband...


----------



## Anubys (Jul 16, 2004)

episode 14 is in the books...

boy, the whole Dan thing at the end was very forced...he needs their help, so he goes into camp with guns blazing...total BS by the writers...I was very disappointed...they should have figured out a more believable way for Dan to get shot by his mother...

There is one guy now who is pissing me off...that bald guy with the beard and glasses who is going around yelling at everyone and wants to shoot everyone (he's the one who got everyone to vote for killing Sayid)...I think his name is Michael...a total jerk...I was hoping the explosion burned his butt...


----------



## Anubys (Jul 16, 2004)

Anubys said:


> There is one guy now who is pissing me off...that bald guy with the beard and glasses who is going around yelling at everyone and wants to shoot everyone (he's the one who got everyone to vote for killing Sayid)...I think his name is Michael...a total jerk...I was hoping the explosion burned his butt...


jerk's name is Stewart...


----------



## latrobe7 (May 1, 2005)

I think it's spelled "Stuart". Stuart Radzinsky.


----------



## Anubys (Jul 16, 2004)

I don't understand how Rose and Bernhard are living alone on the island in 1977


----------



## aindik (Jan 23, 2002)

latrobe7 said:


> I think it's spelled "Stuart". Stuart Radzinsky.


Anubys may remember Desmond (or maybe it was Kelvin in a flashback) making reference to a "Radzinsky" killing himself in the hatch after getting sick of pressing the button every 108 minutes.


----------



## Anubys (Jul 16, 2004)

aindik said:


> Anubys may remember Desmond (or maybe it was Kelvin in a flashback) making reference to a "Radzinsky" killing himself in the hatch after getting sick of pressing the button every 108 minutes.


ooh...did not remember that...NICE 

anybody know the answer to Rose/Bernhard question?


----------



## latrobe7 (May 1, 2005)

Anubys said:


> anybody know the answer to Rose/Bernhard question?


They where flashing through time with the rest of the 815ers; they became separated from Sawyer Juliet et al when everyone scattered on the beach from the flaming arrows. When the flashes stopped in 1974, Rose and Bernard actively avoided contact with anyone (even though Jin was out looking for them and any other 815 survivors) and setup their own cabin life, where they lived until we see them again in 1977.

Is that what you meant?


----------



## philw1776 (Jan 19, 2002)

Anubys said:


> ooh...did not remember that...NICE
> 
> anybody know the answer to Rose/Bernhard question?


latrobe 7 answered it. And now see the Spoiler in post #359. It's OK now.


----------



## Anubys (Jul 16, 2004)

latrobe7 said:


> They where flashing through time with the rest of the 815ers; they became separated from Sawyer Juliet et al when everyone scattered on the beach from the flaming arrows. When the flashes stopped in 1974, Rose and Bernard actively avoided contact with anyone (even though Jin was out looking for them and any other 815 survivors) and setup their own cabin life, where they lived until we see them again in 1977.
> 
> Is that what you meant?


ah...I didn't get that part...thanks for the explanation...


----------



## Anubys (Jul 16, 2004)

philw1776 said:


> latrobe 7 answered it. And now see the Spoiler in post #359. It's OK now.


I figured it was something to support my argument, but I couldn't look at it! 

just finished season 5...boring final ep...nothing really happened*

* yeah, right!


----------



## spikedavis (Nov 23, 2003)

Anubys said:


> I figured it was something to support my argument, but I couldn't look at it!
> 
> just finished season 5...boring final ep...nothing really happened*
> 
> * yeah, right!


Now you're in the home stretch!


----------



## latrobe7 (May 1, 2005)

Anubys said:


> ah...I didn't get that part...thanks for the explanation...


Cool. I wasn't sure if that's what you were looking for or not! I mean, even with the explanation given, "the Rose/Bernard question" is still an open one...


----------



## Anubys (Jul 16, 2004)

finished ep 4 of season 6...now I move from my PS3 (downloaded from TvTorrents) to eps on my DVR...

sigh...the end is near...I'll be caught up by Friday at the latest...

at this point, Sawyer has seen the cave and just told Locke/monster that he's with him...

not sure how Sayid was supposed to PASS the hot poker test!


----------



## TriBruin (Dec 10, 2003)

Anubys said:


> finished ep 4 of season 6...now I move from my PS3 (downloaded from TvTorrents) to eps on my DVR...
> 
> sigh...the end is near...I'll be caught up by Friday at the latest...


And then you can wait impatiently each week for the next episode like the rest of us mortals.


----------



## Allanon (Nov 2, 2005)

TriBruin said:


> And then you can wait impatiently each week for the next episode like the rest of us mortals.


He can at least join in on the current Lost threads to see what everyone is thinking and make assumptions like the rest of us and get feedback that isn't hindsight or spoilers.


----------



## Anubys (Jul 16, 2004)

I just started watching "Lighthouse" on my DVR (I know...I couldn't wait any longer!)...

there's the pop up on the bottom of the screen that tells viewers information about what is going on...is this normal?

this is the first time I see it...


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

Anubys said:


> there's the pop up on the bottom of the screen that tells viewers information about what is going on...is this normal?


They do that on reruns (that air the following week before the new episode).


----------



## philw1776 (Jan 19, 2002)

Anubys said:


> I just started watching "Lighthouse" on my DVR (I know...I couldn't wait any longer!)...
> 
> there's the pop up on the bottom of the screen that tells viewers information about what is going on...is this normal?
> 
> this is the first time I see it...


Not done on 1st run.
You must have DVRed a repeat played at 8PM where they caption LOST with info.


----------



## Anubys (Jul 16, 2004)

that's makes sense...I did start with a repeat once I decided to DVR it...

how annoying...also, I was shocked the first time I hit a commercial break!


----------



## Anubys (Jul 16, 2004)

Sheppard breaking the mirrors on the lighthouse? that's stupidity approaching Michael territory...

the design seems taken from the purported design of the Alexandria Lighthouse...but I could be mistaken...


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

Anubys, now that you're in the final season, you can get a laugh from this website: http://neverseenlost.wordpress.com/2010/02/02/introduction/

It's supposedly someone who's never watched Lost before this final season blogging about what he thinks the show is about as he watches. You can read the blogs from the first several episodes. Enjoy!


----------



## danterner (Mar 4, 2005)

DevdogAZ said:


> Anubys, now that you're in the final season, you can get a laugh from this website: http://neverseenlost.wordpress.com/2010/02/02/introduction/
> 
> It's supposedly someone who's never watched Lost before this final season blogging about what he thinks the show is about as he watches. You can read the blogs from the first several episodes. Enjoy!


Just a quick note to pimp the latest Television Zombies podcast episode - they have a commentary by John Durbin (the guy behind Never Seen Lost).


----------



## Anubys (Jul 16, 2004)

DevdogAZ said:


> Anubys, now that you're in the final season, you can get a laugh from this website: http://neverseenlost.wordpress.com/2010/02/02/introduction/
> 
> It's supposedly someone who's never watched Lost before this final season blogging about what he thinks the show is about as he watches. You can read the blogs from the first several episodes. Enjoy!


thanks for the reminder...I had wanted to read this and forgot all about it...


----------



## aindik (Jan 23, 2002)

Anubys said:


> thanks for the reminder...I had wanted to read this and forgot all about it...


Try and avert your eyes when you first go there, because he puts his recap of the most recent episode right at the top of the page.


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

aindik said:


> Try and avert your eyes when you first go there, because he puts his recap of the most recent episode right at the top of the page.


Yeah, I originally posted the link to the main page, but realized it went to the most recent recap, so I edited my post to go to the Introduction of the whole blog. He can then navigate from there.


----------



## Anubys (Jul 16, 2004)

DevdogAZ said:


> Yeah, I originally posted the link to the main page, but realized it went to the most recent recap, so I edited my post to go to the Introduction of the whole blog. He can then navigate from there.


that's what I found out...very thoughtful and considerate...thank you! :up:


----------



## Marc (Jun 26, 1999)

So, are you all caught up yet? 

I just got caught up myself last night. The streaming off ABC for the last few episodes was annoying in that it kept pausing, but I persevered and got through The Package.

With any luck, I'll be able to watch Lost tomorrow night at its normal airing. I would have had last week's episode recorded except that my TiVo thought that Frontline would be a more interesting program to record. I've corrected it of that presumption.


----------



## Anubys (Jul 16, 2004)

Marc said:


> So, are you all caught up yet?
> 
> I just got caught up myself last night. The streaming off ABC for the last few episodes was annoying in that it kept pausing, but I persevered and got through The Package.
> 
> With any luck, I'll be able to watch Lost tomorrow night at its normal airing. I would have had last week's episode recorded except that my TiVo thought that Frontline would be a more interesting program to record. I've corrected it of that presumption.


actually, I have the flu...so now I'll be working from home for a couple of days...this will give me plenty of time to catch up...

no way I would have lived with streaming and pausing...you really should get on TVTorrents...if you're interested, let me know and I'll send you an invite...


----------



## Anubys (Jul 16, 2004)

btw: how many episodes are left? and is there any break or is it gonna be one ep per week till the end?


----------



## Anubys (Jul 16, 2004)

is it wrong that I really really really don't want Ben to die?

for someone so evil, I'm rooting for him to find a way to get out of this latest jam (I'm at the point where he is digging his own grave...and not in the metaphorical sense, either!)...

the parallel with his island life and his high school faculty story is really fun to watch...Jesus, I'm going to miss this show...every other show really pales in comparison, I find everything else I used to really like boring and bland now...shows I was excited to watch are now a chore to get through...

LOST has ruined TV for me!


----------



## Fool Me Twice (Jul 6, 2004)

Anubys said:


> btw: how many episodes are left? and is there any break or is it gonna be one ep per week till the end?


Counting tonight, it's 3 eps, then a two week break, then 3 more eps, followed by the two hour finale the following Sunday (five days later).


----------



## aindik (Jan 23, 2002)

Fool Me Twice said:


> Counting tonight, it's 3 eps, then a two week break, then 3 more eps, followed by the two hour finale the following Sunday (five days later).


Actually, epguides.com (don't go there if you don't want to know the titles of the episodes) shows only a one week break (no ep on 4/27). There are episodes on:
4/6
4/13
4/20
5/4
5/11
5/18
5/23 (two hour finale)


----------



## Anubys (Jul 16, 2004)

I have only last week's ep to go then I'm all caught up...I was all set to plow through it last night but then I realized it's all about Jin and Sun so I bailed...I find them to be the least interesting characters on the show...I can't fathom how one of these 2 is still a candidate...

the Richard ep was excellent...and I'm enjoying the blog


----------



## NoThru22 (May 6, 2005)

Sawyer has some of the best damn lines/interactions this season. Wait until you get to the 3/29 episode!


----------



## NoThru22 (May 6, 2005)

aindik said:


> Actually, epguides.com (don't go there if you don't want to know the titles of the episodes) shows only a one week break (no ep on 4/27). There are episodes on:
> 4/6
> 4/13
> 4/20
> ...


Are you sure that one isn't a catchup episode or a repeat with text bubbles?


----------



## aindik (Jan 23, 2002)

NoThru22 said:


> Are you sure that one isn't a catchup episode or a repeat with text bubbles?


Which one?


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

Anubys said:


> is it wrong that I really really really don't want Ben to die?
> 
> for someone so evil, I'm rooting for him to find a way to get out of this latest jam (I'm at the point where he is digging his own grave...and not in the metaphorical sense, either!)...
> 
> ...


I definitely don't want Ben to die. I don't think we're supposed to want him to die. He's been an incredibly complex character, and he's been revealed to have been completely manipulated by Jacob and MiB. So while he's definitely done some bad stuff, I think he's got some redeeming qualities and shouldn't be killed. In the end, I think that's what this show is all about. Nobody is black or white - everyone has shades of gray.


----------



## danterner (Mar 4, 2005)

DevdogAZ said:


> I definitely don't want Ben to die. I don't think we're supposed to want him to die. He's been an incredibly complex character, and he's been revealed to have been completely manipulated by Ben and Jacob. So while he's definitely done some bad stuff, I think he's got some redeeming qualities and shouldn't be killed. In the end, I think that's what this show is all about. Nobody is black or white - everyone has shades of gray.


Ben completely manipulated himself? He'll go blind!


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

danterner said:


> Ben completely manipulated himself? He'll go blind!


Oops.  Fixed.


----------



## teknikel (Jan 27, 2002)

thank you anubys. I just found this thread today and it has been great.


----------



## Fool Me Twice (Jul 6, 2004)

aindik said:


> Actually, epguides.com (don't go there if you don't want to know the titles of the episodes) shows only a one week break (no ep on 4/27). There are episodes on:
> 4/6
> 4/13
> 4/20
> ...


Ah, but it's two weeks between episodes. We have a one week break every other time.


----------



## Anubys (Jul 16, 2004)

well...crap...I'm all caught up...I didn't time this right, did I?

and I see now that the show is on at 9 PM...no way I can stay up that late on a weekday...what a lousy time for my flu to finally get better 

crap crap crap!


----------



## hefe (Dec 5, 2000)

hefe said:


> You've been mainlining Lost pretty hard for a while here...I'm thinking that come May you're going to be a wreck.





Anubys said:


> my DVRs runneth over...I have half a season worth of Big Love, Modern Family, 2.5 men, big bang, spartacus, ...etc. to watch...I hath forsaken almost everything in favor of LOST
> 
> small consolation...but a far cry from USA :shudder:





Anubys said:


> well...crap...I'm all caught up...I didn't time this right, did I?


You've got other stuff, remember?


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

Anubys said:


> well...crap...I'm all caught up...I didn't time this right, did I?
> 
> and I see now that the show is on at 9 PM...no way I can stay up that late on a weekday...what a lousy time for my flu to finally get better
> 
> crap crap crap!


You've watched the entire run of Lost within less than a month without staying up past 10 pm on a weeknight? How in the world have you done that?


----------



## MickeS (Dec 26, 2002)

DevdogAZ said:


> You've watched the entire run of Lost within less than a month without staying up past 10 pm on a weeknight? How in the world have you done that?


1 show/night before 9, and a ton of them on weekends?


----------



## JYoung (Jan 16, 2002)

Anubys said:


> well...crap...I'm all caught up...I didn't time this right, did I?
> 
> and I see now that the show is on at 9 PM...no way I can stay up that late on a weekday...what a lousy time for my flu to finally get better
> 
> crap crap crap!


If only there was a machine that would automatically record Lost for you and allow you to watch it whenever you want.....


----------



## philw1776 (Jan 19, 2002)

JYoung said:


> If only there was a machine that would automatically record Lost for you and allow you to watch it whenever you want.....


Let's restrain abject fantasy. Even us LOST viewers have some critical reality skills.


----------



## Anubys (Jul 16, 2004)

hefe said:


> You've got other stuff, remember?


oh shut up!


----------



## Anubys (Jul 16, 2004)

DevdogAZ said:


> You've watched the entire run of Lost within less than a month without staying up past 10 pm on a weeknight? How in the world have you done that?


Friday and Saturday nights, I stay up till 5 or 6 AM...if I take Friday off from work, I stay up till 5 AM on Thursday night as well...

not as hard as you might think!


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

Anubys said:


> Friday and Saturday nights, I stay up till 5 or 6 AM...if I take Friday off from work, I stay up till 5 AM on Thursday night as well...
> 
> not as hard as you might think!


Seems like it would be easier to stay up an extra hour on weeknights than it would to stay up all night on the weekends.


----------



## aindik (Jan 23, 2002)

Am I going to have to avoid this thread for spoilers if I don't watch the latest episode for a couple of days?


----------



## jking (Mar 23, 2005)

Poor Anubys. Now he's gonna have to wait a week between episodes like the rest of us...


----------



## Anubys (Jul 16, 2004)

aindik said:


> Am I going to have to avoid this thread for spoilers if I don't watch the latest episode for a couple of days?


I think this thread has run its course since I'm all caught up...I expect it to -- as Mike Tyson once put it -- "fade away into a bolivian"


----------



## Anubys (Jul 16, 2004)

jking said:


> Poor Anubys. Now he's gonna have to wait a week between episodes like the rest of us...


I know! right?! it's terrible...

oh...you were being sarcastic...ah...I feel silly now


----------



## tewcewl (Dec 18, 2004)

Anubys said:


> I have only last week's ep to go then I'm all caught up...I was all set to plow through it last night but then I realized it's all about Jin and Sun so I bailed...I find them to be the least interesting characters on the show...I can't fathom how one of these 2 is still a candidate...
> 
> the Richard ep was excellent...and I'm enjoying the blog


What'd you think of the Jin and Sun episode?


----------



## Anubys (Jul 16, 2004)

tewcewl said:


> What'd you think of the Jin and Sun episode?


it took me a little while to finally remember that it was a sideways flash...so I was confused as to why they were pretending they were not married...overall, I find the side flashes to be a waste, especially when the characters are boring to begin with...so all the side stuff in this ep was pretty boring...

she forgot how to speak English? puhlease...like we don't have enough dialogue with people not answering simple questions 

I hate, hate, hate how Sayid has turned and I hope a moment of redemption is coming...I love Desmond and so was very glad to see him back (it also means Penny is lonely...I'm coming, Penny!)


----------



## philw1776 (Jan 19, 2002)

Yah, I'm a big Sayid fan and don't like the "infection" my island man supposedly has. I love the sideways Sayid story. There's hope.


----------



## Anubys (Jul 16, 2004)

*NO SPOILERS*

figured I'd come back here and post a decision I made. I don't know how you guys did it all these years...I simply CANNOT watch 1 hour a week...

it's like foreplay without ever finishing...

watching LOST in marathon sessions was absolute heaven. So I've decided to let the show accumulate on my DVRs until the series finale and then have myself one last marathon...


----------



## philw1776 (Jan 19, 2002)

Sorta like temporary enforced celibacy...


----------



## Anubys (Jul 16, 2004)

philw1776 said:


> Sorta like temporary enforced celibacy...


saving it all for one last romp


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

philw1776 said:


> Sorta like temporary enforced celibacy...


Yeah, I think it would drive me crazier knowing there were unwatched Losts on my TiVo than waiting a week (or two, coming up) between viewings...

I'm just glad they moved it to Tuesday this season. I leave for my annual Kalamazoo trip on a Wednesday, so I would have had to choose between watching it Wednesday on a portable TV or waiting until Sunday for the HD experience.


----------



## Fool Me Twice (Jul 6, 2004)

Talking about LOST is such a big part of my week, I could never do that.


----------



## TriBruin (Dec 10, 2003)

Fool Me Twice said:


> Talking about LOST is such a big part of my week, I could never do that.


This.

Even I don't participate in the threads as much as others, one of the joys of Lost is the discussion everyone has after each episode. I don't think I would enjoy Lost quite as much without seeing what everybody thought of the episode and pointing out what I may have missed during the episode.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

TriBruin said:


> This.
> 
> Even I don't participate in the threads as much as others, one of the joys of Lost is the discussion everyone has after each episode. I don't think I would enjoy Lost quite as much without seeing what everybody thought of the episode and pointing out what I may have missed during the episode.


And it's fun seeing how wrong everybody else is exploring alternative points of view.


----------



## Anubys (Jul 16, 2004)

Fool Me Twice said:


> Talking about LOST is such a big part of my week, I could never do that.


that played a huge part in my decision...because of my schedule, I can't watch LOST until Friday...this week's thread is already over 7 pages long...so I can't participate in the threads anyway...


----------



## wprager (Feb 19, 2006)

philw1776 said:


> Sorta like temporary enforced celibacy...


Tantric Lost?


----------



## wprager (Feb 19, 2006)

Anubys said:


> that played a huge part in my decision...because of my schedule, I can't watch LOST until Friday...this week's thread is already over 7 pages long...so I can't participate in the threads anyway...


There is a profile setting to set the number of posts per page up to 50. Mine's only 5 pages long (and, yes, it goes to eleven).


----------



## Anubys (Jul 16, 2004)

wprager said:


> There is a profile setting to set the number of posts per page up to 50. Mine's only 5 pages long (and, yes, it goes to eleven).


I was just being lazy at describing the size of the thread...it's not the number of pages that is a problem...a one-page thread with 200+ posts in it is still big 

at 200+ posts, I'm not joining the discussion anyway...


----------



## betts4 (Dec 27, 2005)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> Yeah, I think it would drive me crazier knowing there were unwatched Losts on my TiVo than waiting a week (or two, coming up) between viewings...


Oh absolutely. I would go nuts knowing it was there. Season three I once missed watching it in Real time and came home to watch it at midnight. I couldn't wait. After the first few episodes in season one my family knew not to bother me, my phone was turned off and the dogs fed and outside.


----------



## jking (Mar 23, 2005)

betts4 said:


> Oh absolutely. I would go nuts knowing it was there. Season three I once missed watching it in Real time and came home to watch it at midnight. I couldn't wait. After the first few episodes in season one my family knew not to bother me, my phone was turned off and the dogs fed and outside.


The farthest I've been able to go is to wait until 15 minutes into the episode to start watching so that I could FF through all the commercials.


----------



## astrohip (Jan 7, 2003)

jking said:


> The farthest I've been able to go is to wait until 15 minutes into the episode to start watching so that I could FF through all the commercials.


Come on guys, get a life. It's just LOST, it's not that big a deal. It's easy waiting.

Because my TiVo is so busy on Monday*, I often finish watching those shows on Tuesday, and don't get around to watching LOST until 8:20 or even (gasp) 8:25. See, waiting isn't so hard. 



* Mondays:
24
Chuck
BBT
2.5 Men
US Tara
Nurse Jackie


----------



## wprager (Feb 19, 2006)

Anubys said:


> I was just being lazy at describing the size of the thread...it's not the number of pages that is a problem...a one-page thread with 200+ posts in it is still big
> 
> at 200+ posts, I'm not joining the discussion anyway...


Says he as he posts #430.

My point was, of course, tongue-in-cheek (the Spinal Tap reference is proof positive).


----------



## madscientist (Nov 12, 2003)

I've been watching with my kids; so many things I'm catching this time! For example, in "Lockdown" in Season 2, in the flashback Locke is doing his home inspection thing, right before he talks to his "I'm not dead yet!" Dad in the car... the potential homeowner is Nadia (Sayid's Nadia). I checked the original "Lockdown" thread and no one mentioned this there, or in this thread. I never noticed but my kids picked up on it right away. I guess that's the advantage of watching them in quick succession.

So many fun easter eggs!


----------



## gchance (Dec 6, 2002)

madscientist said:


> I've been watching with my kids; so many things I'm catching this time! For example, in "Lockdown" in Season 2, in the flashback Locke is doing his home inspection thing, right before he talks to his "I'm not dead yet!" Dad in the car... the potential homeowner is Nadia (Sayid's Nadia). I checked the original "Lockdown" thread and no one mentioned this there, or in this thread. I never noticed but my kids picked up on it right away. I guess that's the advantage of watching them in quick succession.
> 
> So many fun easter eggs!


I distinctly remember talking about Nadia in that thread. I haven't gone back to check, though, I may have discussed it elsewhere. I'm surprised you didn't notice the first time around.

Greg


----------



## madscientist (Nov 12, 2003)

Her name doesn't appear in the thread (according to search). Maybe she was discussed and referred to via her relationship with Sayid rather than by name or something. I didn't read the entire thread.

I don't remember noticing her when I watched the show or hearing about her when I read the thread... I was really surprised to see her and had no "oh yeah!" moment. But, it was a number of years ago and I'm getting older every day so who knows!


----------



## Anubys (Jul 16, 2004)

madscientist said:


> Her name doesn't appear in the thread (according to search). Maybe she was discussed and referred to via her relationship with Sayid rather than by name or something. I didn't read the entire thread.
> 
> I don't remember noticing her when I watched the show or hearing about her when I read the thread... I was really surprised to see her and had no "oh yeah!" moment. But, it was a number of years ago and I'm getting older every day so who knows!


since this is all new to me, I don't suffer from old-age induced memory loss 

I distinctly remember suspecting that it was her when I first watched it...and then had it later confirmed in the thread discussing the ep...so there is no doubt that it was discussed in the original ep thread...


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

Just to clear up any questions: http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=3906347#post3906347

I guess the real question is whether the house she was buying in the S2 episode is the same house she lives in in the LA X timeline.


----------



## Alpinemaps (Jul 26, 2004)

DevdogAZ said:


> Just to clear up any questions: http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=3906347#post3906347
> 
> I guess the real question is whether the house she was buying in the S2 episode is the same house she lives in in the LA X timeline.


Okay, thanks for wasting a bunch of my time. 

Those threads are gonna be great to read over again, once this is all over. Just the stuff in that thread alone is fantastic!


----------



## sieglinde (Aug 11, 2002)

This week is a repeat, time to catch up if you need to.


----------



## Anubys (Jul 16, 2004)

sieglinde said:


> This week is a repeat, time to catch up if you need to.


no way...out of sight, out of mind...I see that the ep right after "everybody loves Hugo" is very popular here (the first one that I'm saving)...so it must have been very good...but I can wait...the weekend of May 23 will be awesome...

the memory of how fleeting one ep a week can be is too fresh in my mind...


----------



## madscientist (Nov 12, 2003)

Heh. I guess I should have searched for "Sayid" as well as "Nadia"... no one seems to have remembered her name and just called her "Sayid's girlfriend". Oh well. Still surprised me.


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

madscientist said:


> Heh. I guess I should have searched for "Sayid" as well as "Nadia"... no one seems to have remembered her name and just called her "Sayid's girlfriend". Oh well. Still surprised me.


Actually, that's what I did and it didn't turn up either. I guess "Sayid's" is not the same as "Sayid". So then I searched for "house" and that's how I found it.


----------

